# Amplificador de 350 W rms



## zeuspower

Amplificador de 350 W rms, sus especificaciones son:

Salida Real: 200W @ 8 Ohm; 350W @ 4 Ohm
Potencia Musical:  240W @ 8 Ohm; 480W @ 4 Ohm
Respuesta de frecuencia: -1dB at 15Hz and 60kHz at 1W
Sensibilidad de entrada<. 1.75V for 200W into 8 Ohm
THD típica: .002% at normal listening levels
Relacion S/N: -122dB unweighted (22Hz to 22kHz); -125dB
A-weighted, both with respect to 200W into 8 Ohm
Factor de Amortiguamiento: <180 at 100Hz; <75 at 10kHz, with respect to 8 Ohm
Fusibles de proteccion de fuentes de 5A c/u
Stability Unconditional


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Muy, muy bueno.
Podría modificarse para poner un operacional en la entrada para mayor calidad, aunque si es 0.002% es muy baja. Yo también le pondría en la salida MJ15003/4 que son muy buenos

Estoy fascinado con el amplificador, lo simulé en el Workbench y dejo el archivo acá por si alguien lo quere ver antes de tirarse a armarlo.

Lo simulé y la verdad que no tengo palabras, muy bueno, 0 offset, muy baja THD: 0.004 @ 1Khz, 1W, 4 ohms y 0.13% @ 1KHz, 400W, 4 ohms.
Le puse en la salida los MJ15001/2 porque son los que tenía el simulador, pero yo le pondría los MJ15003/4.
En lugar de los BF469-470 le puse los MJE340-350.
En la entrada le puse BC557B.
Anda de 10.
A máxima potencia, 407W en 4 ohms, con 0.13% de THD, entrada de 2.3Vpp consume mas o menos unos 7.5A por rama (según el simulador).
Bueno, el PCB está arriba.
Lo probé con 40V de alimentación y anda igual, por eso me voy a poner a diseñarle una fuente para hacerlo amplificador tipo H y aumentar la eficiencia, ya que a estas potencias es importante.

Bueno, listo, gracias por el diagrama!


----------



## zeuspower

Hola amigos..en vista de la acogida que ha tenido el amplificador, envio el pcb y las caracteristicas del transformador que se usa....

El transformador que se necesita es de 550 VA por canal o de 1100VA para version estereo...es decir de 110Vac o 220VAc a 50+50 Vac para convertirlo a 70+70 Vdc, con la etapa de rectificacion y filtrado., algo asi como: (por canal)

- Para 115 Vac se necesita un transformador de 12A+12A de secundario..
- Para 220 Vac se necesitaria la mitad..de este 6A+6A por cada rama..

como el diseño esta de 220Vac. por eso los fusibles de 5A en cada rama.  (por canal)

Para la armada de la bobina..se hace asi...con 3 metros de alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1mm se enrollan 23.5 vueltas en un nucleo de plastico de 13mm de diametro, y asi se obtiene..


----------



## DJ-LeMoN

Junto a Francisco, analizamos los transistores, y cambiamos algunos, por conveniencia economica y de facilidad de encontrarlos en el mercado Argentino en general, una modificacion importante fue la de agregar dos MJE350 para poder producir una caida de tension hacia el transistor BC556 el cual anteriormente se llamaba, 2SA1084, la verdad que creemos que con estos transistores, y esta modificacion el amplificador va andar de maravillas, eso nos dicen nuestros calculos, el simulador de Fran, y el mio los cuales son 2 simuladores diferentes, yo uso el Proteus, y dice que todo anda bien.
No se preocupen que el circuito original no tenia nada MALO, solo que por cuestiones de comercio es recomendable usar esos transistores, ademas de que por un punto economico, luego cabe destacar esta modificacion, porque si uno consulta los DataSheets, de los transistores, los originales 2SA1084 no habia problema (pero no hay), pero los BC que son los unicos que nos quedan semejantes, solo soportan una tension de 50V lo cual no nos sirve, por lo tanto esos 2 MJE350 ayudan a que todo ande bien, el amplificador va a largar la misma potencia, sus valores de distorcion y capacidades van a ser iguales, asi que tranquilos, si no confian en esto usen el original, pero bueno al momento de enchufar veremos que ocurre .
Respecto a el filtro de Fuente, Fran esta diseñando uno un poco mas efectivo, no quiere decir que el que este en la pagina, el cual es para un amplificador MONO (Uno solo) no sirva, pero el que esta diseñando Fran ayuda a la distorcion o Ripple, para que suene mejor aun el amplificador.
El circuito al recibir esta modificacion con los MJE350, el PCB queda Invalidado, ya ke es un cambio considerable, y la verdad es que yo haciendo PCB soy muy malo, me gustaria que el Posteador Original, si no le molesta que diseñe el PCB, con el software que utilizo el cual es muy bueno, y si quiere que vuelva a dibujar el circuito igual al mio pero con aspecto mas Bonito .
Respecto al transformador nuestros calculos con Fran dieron que en su version estereo... es decir un transformador para alimentar 2 amplificador debe ser:

ENTRADA:
220V - 50Hz
SALIDA:
+ - 50V - 16A Por RAMA    ---> 100Volts Con Toma Central 16A Por Rama

Corregi la tension, es un transformador de 100Volts con toma central y tiene 10A por rama, de esa manera el transformador va andar perfecto y cubre totalmente las necesidades del amplificador.
Explico porque se necesitan, +-50V en el transformador si el equipo consume +-70V es por lo que dice Fran mas abajo, se considera la tension REAL, de el transformador en carga (Conectado al amplificador) como, "EL VALOR NOMINAL (50V) POR RAIZ DE 2 (1.41)" lo cual si no me equivoco nos va a dar el Valor entre pico positivo y pico negativo... ya que los +-50V son Reales, cuando trabaja en carga los picos son de +70 y -70, eso da la formula, que cuando uno RECTIFICA con los diodos, estos toman los valores maximos y minimos, los cuales vemos como +70 y -70 continuos, que luego son filtrados para eliminar el ripple (Zumbido) y luego finalmente a nuestro amplificador de audio.
Si quieren mas información al respecto investiguen, ya que hay mucha información de eso, pero deben usar un transformador con secundario +-50V de 16A por rama 

P= V * I
P= 50V * 16A
P= 800W

200W @ 8 Ohm; 350W @ 4 Ohm (MONOAURAL)
400W @ 8 Ohm; *700W* @ 4 Ohm *(ESTEREO)*

Alcanza y sobra  

En cuanto Fran, termine el circuito de filtrado de fuente, yo voy a realizar el pedido de cotizacion, en el local de electronica donde compro habitualmente, para ver los precios y que hay y que no hay, gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Manonline

El transformador tiene que entregar 100v en el secundario con toma central... y no 140v con toma central...

Es decir qe es 50V+50V 6A x rama en version mono y 12A en version estereo... por las dudas pondria 14A de extremo a extremo.

Mano.


----------



## DJ-LeMoN

Pero el circuito, dice que hay que usar +-70V, entonces?... o acaso con 50 volts.. anda bien y conviene usar 50V y un poco mas de amperaje ?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Necesita 70V de continua. El transformador te da la tension en alterna y cuando la rectificas, la tesnion se multiplica por la raíz cuadrada de 2 (1.414), entonces con 50V AC rectificados conseguis 70V DC


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Buenas, acá estoy al fin poniendo la fuente para hacer que trabaje con dos tensiones según la tensión de salida para que disipe menos calor y consuma un poco menos.
Tiene dos comparadores de tensión que detectan cuando la salida está cercana a alcanzar los 35V y disparan unos FET's que le dan más tensión, los 70V.

Esto va conectado a los transistores de salida, los que van en serie con el fusible. La otra parte previa sigue alimentado permanentemente con los 70V.

Originalmente habia diseñado una fuente switching PWM, ya estaba probada y todo pero gess what? es imposible conseguir núcleos toroidales grandes, por eso volví al transformador convencional.

Explico de paso un poco la modificación que le hice al amp para ponerle los BC556 o 557 en la entrada: Puse dos MJE350 que polarizan con cerca de -11V a los colectores de los BC, con esto se logran dos cosas: reducir la tensión Vce para que no se quemen y una mayor estabilidad.
Bueno, estoy apurado.
Más adelante le agrego una protección contra cortos en la salida y un retardo en la conexión para evitar el clip de encendiodo.

Chauchas!

Ah! bueno, las salidas son las que están conectadas a los canales A y B del osciloscopio. El canal C sería la salida del parlante del amplificador.

See you!


----------



## rampa

Francisco Galarza, no comprendo lo que decis en relacion al tamaño del nucleo del toroide, es decir que tan grande buscas el nucleo y que tanta potencia nescesitas... con nucleos de 4cm Luciperro fabrica fuentes switching de 600W.

Graciosamente me pasa lo contrario todos los que consigo son de 7cm para arriba.

Nos Vemos.... Suerte!!


----------



## DJ-LeMoN

Bueno yo segui investigando la fuente convencional y me lleve una sorpresa un poco "grande" segun el simulador, resulta ke con este circuito NUMERO 1, poniendo en los capacitores electroliticos, C1 - C2 - C3 - C5 - C6 - C7, un valor de 500uF, y dejando las resistencias en 15K y los ceramicos en 470nF, el ripple desaparece practicamente, y no usando 8000uF. supuestamente el simulador no trabaja en condiciones IDEALES, sino ke esta lo mas acorde a la realidad, por si tienen dudas la imagen NUMERO 2, es la que muestra la salida de el filtro y la rectificacion, quisiera su opinion al respecto, ya que me parecen pocos faradios para un filtrado tan bueno.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

DJ-LeMoN dijo:
			
		

> quisiera su opinion al respecto, ya que me parecen pocos faradios para un filtrado tan bueno.


Hola amigazo Lemon DJ ! Che, te acordaste de ponerle una señal de entrada y ponerle una carga (una R de 4 ohms en la salida simulando el parlante)?

Nos vemos!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

rampa dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza, no comprendo lo que decis en relacion al tamaño del nucleo del toroide, es decir que tan grande buscas el nucleo y que tanta potencia nescesitas... con nucleos de 4cm Luciperro fabrica fuentes switching de 600W.
> 
> Graciosamente me pasa lo contrario todos los que consigo son de 7cm para arriba.
> 
> Nos Vemos.... Suerte!!



Bueno amigo Rampa, hice pruebas con los toroides más grandes que conseguí de fuentes de PC (3.5cm de diámetro) y no le saqué más de 10W. Está bien que le puse un solo alambre por bobinado, pero más no entran.
La verdad que lo que haga luciperrro (va con 3 "r") no es de gran referencia para mí, ya que su fuente, como veo, le trajo problemas a todos los que la armaron. Yo creo que lo realmente bueno de la electrónica es armar algo que uno está diseñando y que entiende cada resistencia que está soldando. Así podés mejorar en la experiencia corrigiendo los errores.
Otra cosa, ¿cuánto saldrá un envío desde Córdoba hasta capital federal? es que necesito esos toroides jeejje!

Un abrazo! me caes bien!


----------



## rampa

Amigo, tengo varios esquematicos de fuentes switching de 100w realizados con toroides pequeñitos de fuentes de pc (los amarillitos) cualquier cosita te los paso.

Por otro lado te aseguro que las fuentes de Luci funcionan correctamente hasta yo sin experiencia he armado varios transformadores y bobinas sin la mas minima idea, aunque obviamente leyendo muchisimos articulos al respecto, claro esta que tuve muchisimos inconvenientes por la falta de conceptos, tanto es asi que en la primer fuente queme cerca de 10 mosfet, aunque para mi alivio termino funcionando correctamente.

El tema del diseño esta lejos de mi alcance, estudio de acuerdo al interes del proyecto que quiera realizar y todos mis conocimientos son gracias a revistas de electronica y a información de la red.

Con respecto a los toroides estoy seguro se deben conseguir en BSAS la casa de electronica donde los compre tienen su casa central en Baires (barrio constitucion creo), se llama Electrocomponentes y esta es su pagina: http://www.electrocomponentes.com/direcciones.html si tenes suerte capaz estes cerca.
Si utilizas su buscador y pones Ferrite aparecen los numeros y su precio... el Numero8 es el mas chico que tenian aca y me costo algo asi como $8.

Nos Vemos y espero te sirva el dato.

Suerte.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola rampa, me vendrían bien esos diagramas, no voy a decir que no. Mandé un mail al negocio de electrónica pero no me respunde todavía.
Gracias.

_Voy a hacerte andar, maldita fuente!_


----------



## rampa

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola rampa, me vendrían bien esos diagramas, no voy a decir que no. Mandé un mail al negocio de electrónica pero no me respunde todavía.
> Gracias.
> 
> _Voy a hacerte andar, maldita fuente!_



oki... mas tarde te busco los diagramas, tengo cerca de 2000 proyectos y un caos total 

Esperemos consigas los toroides.

Ya que estamos, vos que la tenes bastante clara, tenes idea si existira la posibilidad de modificar fuentes switching de pc para aumentar su voltaje? por ejemplo que en vez de tirar +-12 tire +-24.
Esto se debe a que tengo una caja lleva de fuentes viejas de pc, para aprovecharlas en algunos proyectos.

Nos Vemos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola rampa, hoy justamente me metí en un link que vos recomendaste en otra parte, creo que en uno que pedía diagramas de fuentes ATX. Ahí el tipo la modifica un poco.
Sé que se puede pero no estoy 100% seguro de como hacerlo.
La mayoría usan el TL494, en la hoja de datos de este IC, están las resistencias que fijan los valores de salida. Igual viendo el diagrama de la fuente en que querés modificar en particular te das cuenta.

Nos vemos!


----------



## DJ-LeMoN

Creo que tengo una mala noticia al respecto del circuito de filtrado convencional, busque en mis apuntes y tengo un amplificador de 500w a 4 ohms, de "plaque todo" que nunca lo arme porque lleva un PIC, pero la fuente  es igual en tension, y pide 100.000 uF por fase (100.000 + / 100.000 -) lo simule con la carga de 4OHMS (los de 500 uF nada que ver ) probe con los de 8000 uF y era muy grande prove como dijo fran 40.000uF por fase y nada.. hice lo que dijo el apunte, y el ripple bajo a niveles aptos para un amplificador... en el diagrama original los ceramicos y las resistencias, evitan que los capacitores entren en resonancia creo a alta frecuencia, ya que un capacitor a alta frecuencia varia o algo asi , pero bueno en la simulacion y segun plaque todo para una fuente de estas tensiones y usos hay que usar 100.000uF por fase, hay capacitores de 100.000uF, tambien se pueden poner 2 de 50.000uF o 4 de 25.000uF.
Comenten...


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola GeCko! no podés pretender una gran estabilidad de una fuente para estos consumos, es lógico que haya ripple y la tensión caiga unos cuantos Voltios. Por eso los amplificador comerciales dicen, por ejemplo, 200W en 8 ohms y 290W en 4 ohms. Teóricamente, con una misma tensión de salida del amplificador, en 4 ohms debe dar el doble de potencia que en 8 ohms pero esto no es así porque justamente, la tesnión capaz de entregar el amplificador no es la misma ¿Por qué? Porque cayó la tensión de alimentación. Si vas a hacer un amplificador y querés que mantenga la tesión aún a máxima potencia, vas a gastar un huevo en capacitores (100.00uF deben valer U$S 50). Lo lógico es aguanarse el hecho de tener menos potencia en 4 ohms.
Igual el circuito, según mis cálculos entrega los 400W en 4 ohms con una alimentación más o menos de 62V, osea que tenés margen.
Cuanto más baja es la frecuencia de salida, más te cae la tensión.
Bueno, va bien este tema, sigamos


----------



## DJ-LeMoN

Entonces ?... que uso en el filtro ?, porque siempre va a ver ripple, con 8000uF me parece un poco alto.. que hago ? ... uso eso, o le pongo de 100.000 uF ? como dice el apunte, porque la verdad es que yo lo quiero armar, pero tampoco quiero dejar la fuente de lado, me falta saber la capacidad de los capacitores, para poder pedirlos, yo se que 100.000 uF es mucho, y es caro, pero al parecer es el unico valor en el cual, no hay ripple considerable, asi que no se que hacer... o gastar mucho... o  que tenga algo de ripple, el tema es que todo este proyecto, tiene que poder competir con uno comercial, y si veo ke el transformador y los capactitores valen casi tanto como el precio de todo el amplificador, entonces no combiene, me parece... si alguien puede simular o decir alguna experiencia de filtrado, que la comente.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Los capacitores de filtro son todo un problema, son grandes y caros. El valor que le pongas va  a terminar definiendo la potencia capaz de entregar.
Hay una forma para poner capacitores más chicos y es alimentando el amplificador con 15 ó 20V más que los que necesite, así cuando aparece ripple, la tensión no cae más abajo de la tensión que necesita el amplificador.
Una vez desarmé una SPECTRUM , le decimos "la rompe-parlante" y me parece que no tenía más de 50.000uF por fase, eran dos grandes capacitores.


----------



## rampa

Aca te dejo una pagina donde hay un amplificador de 25+25 con una fuente de 100w realizada con toroides de pc.

AMP25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A

Suerte.


----------



## DJ-LeMoN

Hola Fran te hago una pregunta, enrealidad creo que tengo una mala teoria del Ripple, si el ripple es grande, baja la tension, por lo tanto cuando yo simulo el circuito y veo que con una carga de suponete 8 ohms, y una determinada cantidad de filtro, luego de la rectificacion habia 68 y luego del filtrado y de la carga quedan 64 el valor de potencia cambia, ya que seria CORRIENTE * NUEVO VALOR DE TENSION ... hay estamos perfecto, pero el ripple no es RUIDO tambien ?, porque me interesaria saber que pasa con el ruido.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Si y no. En los amplificadorfcadores más básicos, las etapas de ganancia de tensión dependen de la alimentación. Este amplificador está diseñado "a prueba" de variaciones de tensión de alimentación.
Entonces, mientras no le pidas más potencia que la que puede dar, no te va a meter ruido, no va a distorsionar.
Ahora, el ripple tiene una frecuencia de 100Hz (50Hz rectificados con onda completa...), si le metés una señal de 10 o 15KHz al amplificador y subís el volumen al máximo, vas a escuchar un chillido, el de los 15KHz pero en el fondo aparece un sonido grave: el ripple. Si le vas bajando el volumen, llega un momento que desaparece. Es una buena prueba para ver cuánta capacidad de filtro le ponés.


----------



## juan.uy

narrow_05 dijo:
			
		

> che el PCB del board del Amplificador que muestran al principio  esta listo para imprimir




hola!! mira yo ya hice el impreso y tube que invertir el pcb que aparece al principio, vos tenés que ver que las letras queden al revés asi cuando ponés el papel arriba de la placa virgen, las letras queden al derecho, entendés? yo lo imprimi en una impresora laser pero en papel A4 normal, cuando lo despegué quedo bastante bien pero tube que repasar las pistas con marcador, no me calenté por eso, si queres después pongo una foto, saludoss!!


----------



## Willyspider

Hola foro, les cuento q me puse a armar este amplificador. La cuestion es que los transistores de salida no los consigo por aca y buscando pensaba reemplazarlos por unos 2SC3858 de Sanken. La cuestión es que haciendo cuentas para una carga de 4 ohms, 2 pares estarían bien (tanto en la SOA, que le hice unas protecciones, y en la potencia a disipar trabajando a unos 70ºC). Lo que se me ocurrió es que los 4 pares pueden estar para poder hacer puente con carga de 4 ohms (2 ohms efectivo).
Que opinan de esto? Y alguna sugerencia para los transistores de salida porque estos Sanken son de encapsulado grande y medio dificultoso de ubicar.

Hasta luego.


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

willispiper el amplificador yo utilice también estos transistores y el amplificador trabaja bien  no tiene distorsión ya hice 2  y los vendí y asta el momento a quien se los vendí esta contento porque no a molestado para nada , lo tienen trabajando en una discoteca y suena duro también los utilice con 2sc5200 y su complemento y trabaja lo mismo atentamente fredy


----------



## tupolev

Buenos diseñadores tiene, Silicon Chip.
http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_100503/article.html

Saludos


----------



## Diodo Zener

Les digo que no se hace falta Condensadores tan grandes para tener buen filtrado , ya diseñe una fuente (para versión mono) qué solo usa 2 condensadores de 1500uF y ofrece 4A + 4A(un poco menos) con +70V y -70V y gnd.
Explicación del funcionamiento :en vez de transformar a 70V pico, uso los 220V ,que para tener 70V se le recortan los picos (con un zener+super transistor de potencia) y por la forma de onda , el tiempo que tienen que mantener los condensadores es mucho menor,por lo que implica que los capacitores son muchos menores(lo necesario); y mayor sea la tensión a la que se eleve =>menor tiempo tienen que mantener los condensadores=>menor capacidad necesaria de los condensadores=>menor costo.
El circuito ya lo diseñe, sólo me faltan dos cosasrobarlo(estoy en eso) y subirlo.

Salu2


----------



## Diodo Zener

Transformador: 220V o 110V ac  primario;secundario 220V entre sus extremos y un punto medio.
D1,D2,D3,D4:rectificación, diodos de 4A .
R3 y R4:limitadoras de corriente 10K.
D5 y D6:zener recortadores de pico 71V *0.5W
Q1 y Q2:transistores de potencia, pensé en los TIP35C y TIP36C.
C3 y C4:1500uF*75V(filtrado).

Como puede ocurrir , me puedo haber equivocado en algún valor ,y feo(todavía no lo probé).
Espero las críticas.


saludos


----------



## nuk

hola a todos del foro solo quisiera saver que se hace con el unico trimmer o P1 que hay ahi al medio del ampl de 350W que tengo que cuadrar ...! o hacer...? desde ya muchas gracias ah..! y aqui dejo un pequeña fuente swiching de -40v 0v +40v espero que les sirva
-----------------------------------------------------------------
http://i.data.bg/08/02/21/821687_orig.jpg
http://i.data.bg/08/02/22/822978_orig.jpg
http://i.data.bg/08/02/23/824101_orig.jpg
http://i.data.bg/08/02/04/794645_orig.jpg
-----------------------------------------------------------------
♫nuk♫
 Gracias y Disculpas.


----------



## hazard_1998

para el señor galarza y rampa, ojo con los toroides que extraen de las fuentes de pc, no son de ferrite pensado para transformadores forward, son de baja permeabilidad y alto punto de saturacion, son como si tuvieran entre hierro, por eso se usan para inductancias de filtrado de CC y no para transformadores, para esto ultimo utilicen materiales tipo N27, N67, N87, CF196, CF138, de epcos (Nx7) o cosmo (CF1xx) se consiguen en electronica elemon, en villa urquiza capital, www.elemon.com.ar lean un poco en diversos foros ( hay un post que se titula fuentes switching que trata este tema ) por otro lado para un amplificador de 350W en 4 ohms por experiencia personal no hace falta mas que 20000uF x 75V por rama por canal, eso si, el transformador tiene que tener suficiente regulacion para que la tension media de salida no varie mucho con la corriente.


----------



## huki

amigos les hago una pregunta como se hacen los ajustes de los preset por que la nose como hacerlo y otra cosa que reemplaso puedo usar para los mjl21193/4 , mje15030/31 ya que no los puedo conseguir aca en argentina bueno espero respuesta saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

huki dijo:
			
		

> amigos les hago una pregunta como se hacen los ajustes de los preset.......



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## fbesil

Perdonen muchachos por meterme...
He visto algo de lo que Uds. hacen en Audio y la verdad que son muy buenos.
Como muchos años atras realizaba amplificador profesionales, con las disculpas por si molesto, me atrevo a comentar algunos detalles sobre el amplificador que están armando.
La R de 10 Ohmios entre masa de entrada y masa de la potencia se puede eliminar.
Las resistencias de 100 Ohmios en los TRs de salida NO deben ir directamente entre base-emisor sino entre base y línea de salida (se unen las R 100 de PNP y NPN, línea de salida y R de 22K de realimentación negativa). Piensen que pasaría si se corta la R de 0,47 del emisor del primer TR, ¡¡ los demás se saturarían con cualquier pequeña corriente haciendo " ingobernable"  la salida !.
Los apuntes de Fogonazo sobre ajustes son excelentes.
La experiencia me enseño que un amplificador, además de todo lo que indica Fogonazo, debe ser capaz de ajustace SIN los TRs de salida.
Se cortocircuita la entrada para evitar ruidos, se coloca solamente un condensador de 1000mf por lado, lámpara serie, una resistencia de 10K 5W  en la salida y se mide el voltaje de salida que debe ser cero si todo está bién armado.
Como explica Fogonazo, la lámpara limita el consumo y proteje, pero también al tener sólo 1000 mf evita a que haya un impulso de corriente muy alto durante los ajustes.
Para el ajuste del consumo de la salida, se debe sumar  0,4 volts por cada junta base- emisor  que están en serie en la salida (este amplificador tiene 4 = 1,6 volts entre colector-.emisor del TR regulador de consumo Q7.
Luego se colocan los Trs de salida, y se controla nuevamente. Si todo sigue bién se agregan los demás capacitores de la fuente y se prueba con una señal, la potencia que puede rendir el equipo, (controlar calor, etc).
Espero no haber molestado...
 fbesil


----------



## Papusxxdd

Amigos soy nuevo acá, y les cuento q yo tengo una fuente de un amplificador trono q originalmente era 200w en 8 Ω estereo , bueno trabajaba con transistores 2n 3055 una placa se rompio en su época y no se la pudo arreglar pq le habian borrado los valores de los trans, y la otro me anduvo bastante hasta q se incenció casi je, bueno mi idea es usar esa fuente; es de 62v 0 -62 en la toma secundaria, la fuente tiene cuatro capacitores siemens de 5.000 µF cda uno, compré el integrado stk 4048v uno recién, todavia no armé tengo el pcb hecho, lo unico q tengo q hacer es agregarle las resistencias a la fuente de 500Ω q según creo tienen q ser de casi 8w y comprar las otras cosas p el armado.

Mi pregunta este circuito me andaria mejor q el stk ¿que me aconsejan? para esta fuente..


----------



## alexx_57

Papusxxdd dijo:
			
		

> Amigos soy nuevo acá, y les cuento q yo tengo una fuente de un amplificador trono q originalmente era 200w en 8 Ω estereo , bueno trabajaba con transistores 2n 3055 una placa se rompio en su época y no se la pudo arreglar pq le habian borrado los valores de los trans, y la otro me anduvo bastante hasta q se incenció casi je, bueno mi idea es usar esa fuente; es de 62v 0 -62 en la toma secundaria, la fuente tiene cuatro capacitores siemens de 5.000 µF cda uno, compré el integrado stk 4048v uno recién, todavia no armé tengo el pcb hecho, lo unico q tengo q hacer es agregarle las resistencias a la fuente de 500Ω q según creo tienen q ser de casi 8w y comprar las otras cosas p el armado.
> 
> Mi pregunta este circuito me andaria mejor q el stk ¿que me aconsejan? para esta fuente..



Hola, creo que son dos cosas totalmente distintas, por empezar con el stk tenes un diseño mucho mas compacto y sencillo y es mas facil su montaje, como contra, creo que no podes bajar la carga a menos de 8 ohms, hay gente por aca que dicen que se puede y hay otros que dicen que les volo el integrado al ponerle 4 ohm, aparte de todo eso,  en el amplificador de este post sobre 4 ohms tenes el doble de potencia del stk, algo asi como 350w, yo arme el stk y si bien es super sencillo y tiene un sonido muy bueno, no terminan de convercenve los integrados, prefiero un buen clase ab con mosfet, y si no animate al clase d, aca :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

tenes uno que es barato y la potencia de salida ronda las 200 wrms sobre 4ohms, saludos!


----------



## maxigab

hola gente del foto

yo por experiencia arme uno de 350 que no es el que estan publicando pero en la parte rectificadora le coloque 4 capasitores de 4700 por 80v  que da un total de 18800 en cada rama,  aclaro cada canal tiene un rectificador propio,  y la verdad que anda muy bien no tube ningun drama y nada solo les comento de mi experiencia saludos a todos maxi


----------



## maxigab

si les intereza aca tienen un clase d es es mas complicado que el anterior pero es el que esta dando vuelta por todos las dos. 
yo tambien ando buscando uno de esos de unos 100 a 200 watt pero por ahora encontre eso nomas 
bueno espero que les sirva para algo saludos


----------



## darkarconte_

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Los capacitores de filtro son todo un problema, son grandes y caros. El valor que le pongas va  a terminar definiendo la potencia capaz de entregar.
> Hay una forma para poner capacitores más chicos y es alimentando el amplificador con 15 ó 20V más que los que necesite, así cuando aparece ripple, la tensión no cae más abajo de la tensión que necesita el amplificador.
> Una vez desarmé una SPECTRUM , le decimos "la rompe-parlante" y me parece que no tenía más de 50.000uF por fase, eran dos grandes capacitores.





que tal francisco tengo una consulta sobre lo que decias que se puede alimentar el circuito con unos volts mas para asi poner menos capacidad y que cuando el equipo funcione a maxima potencia la tension de alimentacion sea la ideal ..
yo tenia pensado poner un transformador de 55 + 55 que rectificado quedarian 77 + 77 volts y con la capacidad que le quiero poner se generaria un riple de 5 volts , quedando asi 72 + 72 , la pregunta es ,,ademas de cambiar todos los capacitores por algunos de mas  tension los demas componentes podrian sufrir algun desperfecto cuando el amplificador trabaje a baja potencia ? ya que estaria alimentando los transistores con 77 +77 volts. o se la bancan perfectamente?

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Es verdad creo que puede haber problemas, aunque me parece buena la idea...


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola a todos.
Les informaciónrmo que yo lo arme y lo use ahora en esta navidad. 
Muy bueno en sonido, para alimentarlo use un transformador de 45+45 Vac y 4 filtros de 10.000uF/100v con un rectificador de 35A/400v, y transistores de salida 2sa1494 y 2sc3858.
Mañana le tomo una foto para compartirlas con ustedes, esta todavia en la mesa pero suena muy bien y no se calientan los transistores de salida para nada.
Muy recomendable.  Use la version mono para mover 4 parlantes de 18" de 500w cada uno.


----------



## crazysound

Hola amigo vlachocorrea, armaste el que está en la 1° página? Hiciste ese mismo pcb? 

Gracias...


----------



## vlachocorrea

Si claro. Use este mismo PCB, me toco a pedal (marcador) ya que no cuento con LaserJet ni nada parecido. Lo arme y lo calibre y listo. Uno A. Nada falla. Execelente diseño y como lo dije anteriormente recomendable ante todo.


----------



## crazysound

Uhh que bueno, los BF469 y BF470 los conseguís?, yo usaría MJE340/50.
Me has dado aliento para embarcarme en este amplificador.
(tenés alguna fotito de este lindo bicho?)

Gracias amigo...


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola aca les pongo unas fotos del amp mono de 350w. 
En reemplazo de: BF469 coloque C2371;  BF470 coloque MJE350 y  2SA1084 coloque A733.
Cualquier comentario o ayuda con gusto les colaboro.
Los transistores de salida los alambre afuera del pcb ya que son demasiados anchos (grandes) y no caben en la placa, por esta razon estan repetidas las resistencias de potencia de los emisores de los Q's.


----------



## vlachocorrea

El amplificador suena excelente, y sin señal es cero ruido, nada de molestos zumbidos ni pitos. 
Como lo dije anteriormente es facil de armar y poner a punto (calibrarlo).
Suena delicioso.

y eso que esta sin el pre......lo probe con 4 parlantes de 500w.  colocandolos a 8ohms, como primeras pruebas..luego coloque solo 2 parlantes, teniendo una impedancia de 4 ohms y de igual forma suena muy bien.

Buen dia.


----------



## lalectronico

Hola vlachocorrea! Bueno antes que nada felicitarte por tu logro con este amplificador, te cuento que yo tambien estoy armando uno, con los componentes y la placa ya ensamblado, pero ahora me encuentro con el proceso de calibracion, y queria preguntarte que tension tomaste para ajustar el bias?

Gracias por la ayuda..


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola latronico y a la comunidad del foro.
No coloque ningun parlante a la salida, en ningun paso.
1. Quitar los fusibles y colocar en vez de ellos una resistencia de 470 ohms a 10w. 
2. Luego el reostato VR2 lo coloca gira en sentido antihorario. 
3. Aplica voltaje de alimentacion.
4. Con el otro reostato VR1, lo gira hasta alcanzar una medida de 0 a +/- 2mV a la salida (parlante).
5. Luego mida la resistencia de 470 ohms (fusible) y que mida 47 V.
6. Esto dara una corriente de polarizacion (bias) de 100mA.
7. Espere por 10 minutos hasta que caliente y vuelva y mida la resistencia de 470 ohms (fusible), si ha variado ajuste VR2 nuevamente.
8. Otra manera de cerciorarse que esta correctamente calibrado es medir el voltaje en las resistencias de los transistores de salida (Q12 a Q17), las de 0.47 ohms, debe circular por ellas, 25mA, es decir un voltaje de 11mV debe existir en cada resistencia.
Espero que con este tutorial se animen a armar este amplificador que esta de pelos...
Buen dia y saludos.


----------



## lalectronico

Muchisimas gracias por tu yuda vlachocorrea.
Ya lo calibre y quedo perfecto con 0Vcc a la salida, y un ajuste de bias de 25mA por transistor. 
Cero  distorsion y nada de ruido, ahora queda hacerle un gabinete y un pre...

saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Hola lalectronico, que transistores finales usaste?
Saludos...


----------



## lalectronico

Hola crazysound!
Los transistores que use son 2sc5200 y 2sa1943.
A estos los compre por ebay y hasta ahora estan funcionando bastante bien, no lo he probado a max potencia ya que los bables que tengo son un tanto chicos (125w rms 4ohm) al igual que los disipadores, pero cuando consiga unos mas grandes los pruebo y te cuento, igual si no se quemaron a esa potencia creeria que son originales...

Saludos..


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo, cuánto te salieron los tr's? Soy de Villa María, Córdoba, acá están a $8 aprox. Conseguiste los MJE15032/3? porque acá ni figuran.

Saludos...


----------



## lalectronico

Hola! Esos trans que tu mensionas la verdad que no los conozco, no podre decirte si los consigo jeje
A los trans que estoy usando me salieron cerca de 4p c/u por internet(fueron los unico que encontre), y aca en mendoza me costaban 11p c/u,
tambien tenian los mje15024/3 pero salian 15p c/u y eran encapsulado to-3, y tenian otros mas aunque eran mas anchos como los que usa vlachocorrea..
A si que compre los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 y funcionan de maravillas...
Un saludo!


----------



## crazysound

Entonces son originales. Que baratos que los conseguiste.!

Yo lo estoy por armar y voy a ponerle los 2SC3281 y 2SA1302.

Saludos....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo que pasa es que puedes ajustar el bias midiendo la tension entre las bases de los driver finales ajustandolo a 1.4V, o tambien midiendo desde las bases de cada driver a tierra y debe estar entre 0.5 y 0.7V.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, me parece más correcto medir tensión en las resistencias de emisor. Ya que una pequeña variación en la tensión de base de los drivers puede provocar que se cierren los finales o demasiada corriente, y que comienzen a calentar.


----------



## vlachocorrea

> *Raal*:hola muchachos como van, quiero preguntarles algo que ajusto con los dos potenciometros y que tal suena este amplificador 350w por que tengo muchas ganas de armarlo y quero estar bien motivado


Lo invito a que leas este aparte: tutorial, donde se explica el funcionamiento de los potenciometros de 100 y 200 ohms respectivamente.

Cualquier duda no más pregunta..


----------



## Cacho

Hola Electro y Larry

Para saber cuánto cuesta armarlo hay una procedimiento buenísimo e infalible:

1) Entrar a este tema y leerlo entero (siempre es bueno).
2) Elegir la casa de electrónica que te guste más, la que te quede más cerca, o simplemente al azar.
3) Buscar todos los componentes y anotar sus precios (con sólo anotar los más caros ya se tiene una buena idea).
4) Sumar todo (esto se puede hacer a mano, con una calculadora o con la de Windows nomás).
5) Asombrarse por lo barato o por lo caro. En caso de ser lo primero, pasar a 6. Si se da lo segundo, repetir desde el punto 2, pero eligiendo otra casa.
6) Levantar el c*lo de la silla e ir a comprar los componentes. Si tienen entrega a domicilio y hay un teléfono a mano ni siquiera es necesario moverse.
7) A armarlo.
8) Postear resultados.

Saludos


----------



## lalectronico

HOla muchachos como va! con respecto al precio del amplificador yo arme dos placas y me costo alrededor de 600 pesos argentinos (seria algo de 170 dolares), incluyendo placa, componentes, disipadores y transformador (sin el puente rectificador y los capacitores.. ya los tenia jeje), y sin el gabinete o caja... no la he hecho a la caja por falta de tiempo, hace bastante que lo arme y todavia no lo puedo terminar jeje.
Pero me anduvo a la primera y bastante lindo suena, y no me arrepiento de haberlo armado...

En fin, lo recomiendo!

saludos...


----------



## tinocas

Hola, he visto algun comentario sobre poner algo mas de voltaje, tengo un transformador de 66+66 y una vez filtrado y rectificado me da 90+90 voltios, alguien sabe si puedo utilizarlo para alimentar este amplificador o habría que cambiar algunos componentes para trabajar a 90 voltios.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Y....

si hay algo que quema los circuitos es el exceso de Voltaje. puesto que si sobra corriente el circuito no la toma y listo...pero si agregas voltaje el circuito aumenta la corriente, y todo se va al carajo.

antes de implementar un voltaje a un circuito, tenes que ver los componenetes.

si los transistores de salida aguantan...bárbaro....Entonces verificas si los drivers van a aguantar, si aguantan...barbaro.

te vas a la etapa del pre, si aguantan...barbaro,pero sino, tenes q aumentar todos los resistores limitadores, y en lo posible agregar zenners para poner voltajes bajos y no romper nada.

saludos.


----------



## Cacho

tinocas dijo:
			
		

> ...tengo un transformador de 66+66 y una vez filtrado y rectificado me da 90+90 voltios...puedo utilizarlo para alimentar este amplificador o habría que cambiar algunos componentes para trabajar a 90 voltios.


Consejo sano: No juegues con los voltajes si no estás dispuesto a recalcular varios valores de componentes. 

Por más que la mayoría de los que se usan ahí soportan los +-90V, les cambiás el punto de operación. Puede ser algo grave o no. Eso es lo que hay que calcular y cambiar o no los valores.

Este en particular, la verdad, no creo que trabaje bien con +-90V así como está.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Hola chicos, queria preguntar a *vlachocorrea* y hacerle un pedido, estaba mirando tus fotos Y las del comienzo del post y me llama la atension el tamaño del disipador, o por lo menos lo que parece en rus fotos, una diferencia considerable de tamaño, bueno si podia poner otras fotos de esta parte sobre todo porque me interesa mas este tipo de montage  donde los transistores no van en la placa sino en el disipador, gracias de antemano, un saludo


----------



## raal

hola zeuspower como vas quisiera hacerte una pregunta el amplificador 350w lo termine hace poco y la verdad es que me gusto mucho que buen sonido tiene y una muy baja distorcion, pero lo que pasa es que estube poniendole un control de tonos y me suena ronco no se si es por que el control de tonos tiene que estar diseñado para la frecuencia del amplificadorfi a cualquier control de tonos me puede servir. 

te agradesco me colabores con esta duda. 

yo tambien soy de aca de colombia si tienes un telefono, cel, deja tu numero para contactarte mucho mas rapido. 

muchas gracias.


----------



## electro-nico

lalectronico dijo:
			
		

> HOla muchachos como va! con respecto al precio del amplificador yo arme dos placas y me costo alrededor de 600 pesos argentinos (seria algo de 170 dolares), incluyendo placa, componentes, disipadores y transformador (sin el puente rectificador y los capacitores.. ya los tenia jeje), y sin el gabinete o caja... no la he hecho a la caja por falta de tiempo, hace bastante que lo arme y todavia no lo puedo terminar jeje.
> Pero me anduvo a la primera y bastante lindo suena, y no me arrepiento de haberlo armado...
> 
> En fin, lo recomiendo!
> 
> saludos...



aah okay, muchas gracias lalectronico.. ultima preg. el transformador solo cuanto costo? porque aca en mar del plata, compre uno de 36+36 a 3a i me costo 110$ asique no me quiero ni pensar cuanto debe costar un transformador para este amp, si es que consigo .


----------



## lalectronico

Hola electro-nico que tal !
Bueno te cuento que el transformador solo me salio entre 250 y 300 no recuerdo bien hace como año y medio que lo compre.. jeje, seguro debe salir un poco mas ahora. Lo compre por separado (las chapas, el alambre, el carretel) y después lo ensamble yo mismo.. el secundario es de 50+50 y 14 A...

Saludos... y suerte!


----------



## electro-nico

lalectronico dijo:
			
		

> Hola electro-nico que tal !
> Bueno te cuento que el transformador solo me salio entre 250 y 300 no recuerdo bien hace como año y medio que lo compre.. jeje, seguro debe salir un poco mas ahora. Lo compre por separado (las chapas, el alambre, el carretel) y después lo ensamble yo mismo.. el secundario es de 50+50 y 14 A...
> 
> Saludos... y suerte!



Muchas gracias lalectronico! seguramente ya armado rondara los 500$   
tendria que averiguar bien

salu2


----------



## chacarock

hola Lalectronico:
            te comento que soy de Santiago del Estero, aqui es medio imposoble conseguir las chapas para fabricar un transformador, siempre devemos andar penando , tratando de conseguir transformadores quemados para poder aprovechar su nucleo, vos sabes si hay alguna casa que haga envios al interior, de insumos para bobinar transformadores?
       bueno desde ya muchisimas gracias

un saludo a todos


----------



## lalectronico

Como va chacarock! Acá en mendoza no se de muchas casas donde armen transformadores, y las poca que conozco no hacen envios, la única que se me ocurre es mendocobre (es donde compre el transformador) que es bastante grande y capaz hagan envíos, la verdad que no se. Te puedo dejar la pagina: 
http://usuarios.advance.com.ar/mendocobre/

saludos y espero te sea de ayuda!


----------



## electronicjohndeacon

hola amigos pienso armar este amplificador pero tengo dudas 

1.- el trasformador es de 100 DC o sea 50+50 a 24 amper en estereo y en mono seria a 12 amper 
      verdad? o me equivoco 
2.- en el mercado no hay esos transformadores como puedo hacerlo algun tutorial he buscado aqui 
      pero nada ( la verdad no interesa mucho lo pienso mandar hacer pero seria mejor hacerlo por mi
      cuenta )
3,- en el esquema hay una bobina tambien se fabrica o se compra si se fabrica como la hago cuantas 
     vueltas  que calibre de alambre  sobre donde doy vueltas y que pasa si no la pongo 

esas son mis dudas hasta el momento 
gracias


----------



## lalectronico

Que tal electronicjohndeacon..

1- las caracteristicas del transformador que nombras me parece que esta bastante sobredimencionado, el que yo utilizo es de 14A y va bien, y también es estereo
2- yo lo arme basandome en un librito bastante viejo que tengo de armado de transformadores y no tuve problemas.. ya antes habia armado transformadores en la escuela
3- Y con respecto a la bobina de salida la hice sobre un nucleo de aire de 13mm y 24 vueltas de alambre esmaltado de 1mm2..

saludos! y surte con tu proyecto


----------



## luis_capo15

Hola gente, soy de argentina. Novato en tema de electrónica, me interesaría si alguien me pudiera facilitar las direcciones de negocios o tiendas en capital federal y alrededores para comprar las piezas necesarias para este amplificador y otras cosas mas. 
Otra pregunta que tengo es que dispongo de un transformador de que me da 100v a 10a, ahora mi duda es me servirá esto para este amplificador en estéreo? leí x ahi que para obtener el GND se puede poner 2 capacitores en serie y el punto medio de estos seria el GND x tanto me quedaría +- 50v. Mi otra duda es si los 100v deben ser primero rectificado y a luego poner los capacitores en la configuacion mensionada.


----------



## Fogonazo

luis_capo15 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, soy de argentina. Novato en tema de electrónica, me interesaría si alguien me pudiera facilitar las direcciones de negocios o tiendas en capital federal y alrededores para comprar las piezas necesarias para este amplificador y otras cosas mas. ......



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas alguien tiene el pcb a escala listo para imprimir o cuales son las medidas de la placa ya que el pcb que aparece en la pag. 1 no esta a escala


----------



## lalectronico

Hola oscarcito_ale que tal! que raro que no lo puedas imprimir a escala, yo he utilizado el que sale en la primera pagina del post y me anduvo perfecto... por las dudas aca te paso un archivo en pdf con el pcb, no lo he probado pero por las medidas parece estar a escala... espero te sirva

saludos!


----------



## macua

Hola, estoy armando este amplificador que aparenta ser bastante bueno. Algunos de los transistores que lleva no los consegui en mi ciudad, asi que hice los siguientes reemplazos:

2SA1084 --> MPSA92
MJL21193 --> 2SA1302
MJL21194 -->2SC3281

Tambien hice una modificacion al PCB original, ya que media mas de 20cm de largo y no conseguia placas de esa medida.
Cuando lo termine de armar y haga las primeras pruebas les cuento que tal funciona. Les dejo unas fotos. Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

macua dijo:


> MJL21193 --> 2SA1302
> MJL21194 -->2SC3281



Hola Macua.

Muy lindo el montaje y muy prolijo. Felicitaciones por eso. Lo que sigue no es tan bueno, pero es importante decirlo: Apostaría a que tus transistores de potencia son falsificaciones.
Toshiba no hace ese modelo desde 2000 y eso hace muy difícil encontrar originales. De yapa el mercado está inundado de falsificaciones.

Realmente espero que no tengas transistores truchos, pero si llegaras a tener problemas con el amplificador, chequeá primero los transistores de salida.
Acá hay un poco más de información sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## sandman

Hola muy interesante este amplificador...
Parlantes de cuantas pulgadas me recomiendan que use para este amplificador

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

sandman dijo:


> Hola muy interesante este amplificador...
> Parlantes de cuantas pulgadas me recomiendan que use para este amplificador
> 
> Saludos



No hay limites. Puedes usarlo hasta para alimentar unas bocinas de audifonos regulando bien la ganancia de entrada. No mencionas que uso le vas a dar al amplificador: Casero, sonido profesional, home cinema.
Si lo vas a usar en casa, unos parlantes de 12 de buena calidad en un buen cajón acustico harían maravillas.
Sonido profesional, como medios en un sistema bi/triamplificado con bocinas de 15"
En home cinema como amplificador de Subwoofer.

...

Saludos


----------



## macua

Cacho, no sabia que estos transistores dejaron de fabricarse. Es posible que sean truchos. Supongo que me voy a enterar cuando lo exija. Los transistores que originalmente figuran en el circuito (MJL21193/4) me salen aca (en Chubut-Argentina) $ 21 c/u, por eso opte por utilizar los 2SA1302 y 2SC3281 que me salian $ 9.
Te cuento que ya hice algunas pruebas con carga de 8 ohms y tension de 62V y funciona bien. 
Lo unico que no me gusto es que tiene poca ganancia (segun mis calculos 22), mi idea es reducir el valor de la resistencia de 1K de la realimentacion, por una de 680 ohms, para incrementar la ganancia, pero no se si esto puede tener efectos negativos en la etapa. Que me recomendarian? Aclaro que no soy muy partidario de usar preamplificador.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

macua dijo:


> ...mi idea es reducir el valor de la resistencia de 1K de la realimentacion, por una de 680 ohms, para incrementar la ganancia...


Tiene 22 de ganancia (~27dB). Si necesitás más ganancia, dale nomás con la de 680 que no vas a tener dramas por ese lado.

Saludos


----------



## macua

Que es mas conveniente para aumentar la ganancia: reducir el valor de la R de 1K (conectada a masa) o incrementar el valor de la R de 22K (conectada a la salida)? es necesario en algun caso modificar el capacitor NP de 47uF?


----------



## Cacho

Te conviene bajar el valor de la resistencia de 1k y mantener la de 22k, del mismo valor que la que fija la impedancia de entrada.
Si decidís subir el valor de la de 22k, viene atrás el cambio de la de la entrada por una del mismo nuevo valor. Me salió medio arrevesada la cosa, pero creo que se entiende, cualquier cosa, preguntá.

El condensador que decís (el de 47uf), lo que hace es impedir que se amplifique cualquier componente de continua que haya en la onda. El posible problema es que se comporta como una resistencia frente a la alterna, y su valor cambia con la frecuencia. Es una reactancia capacitiva (Xc) de lo que hablamos y su valor se calcula como Xc=1/(2*pi*f*C). C en Faradios y f en Hz. Entonces, Xc vale ~170 Ohm para 20Hz y ~0r17 para 20kHz.
La ganancia no será _exactamente_ la misma a lo ancho de toda la banda audible (22k/[1k+Xc]), pero la variación es poca: 25,48dB en 20Hz contra 26,85dB en 20kHz. No es grave.

Si cambiás el valor de la resistencia de 1k la influencia de Xc será mayor. Podés recalcular el valor del condensador para achicar la variación hasta donde quieras (más capacidad, menos variación).

Saludos


----------



## macua

Cacho: entonces si cambio la R de 1K por una de 680 ohms tendre que sibur el valor del capacitor a por lo menos 100uF, asi la Xc a 20Hz seria de 79 ohms y no tendria una variación importante de la ganancia el todo el anacho de banda. Es correcto lo que digo?
Dejo algunas fotos del modulo ya funcionando con el disipador que impovisé para las pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Sí Macua:
Cambiando los 47uf por 100uf mantenés (poco más o menos) las mismas relaciones e inclusive mejorás los números un poquito.
De todas formas, no es mucho lo que varía (está alrededor de 1dB), así que no es algo crítico. No pierdas el sueño por ese asunto.

El amplificador te quedó lindo y prolijo. Da gusto ver plaquetas así .
Sólo te recomiendo que cuando lo montes definitivamente le cambies los cables de alimentación y salida por otros de mayor sección y que uses un disipador más generoso en lugar del provisorio.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Aqui tienes la que yo he utilizado, esta reducida a 19,8 cm de ancho para poder utilizar placa de 20 cm imprimela primero en un folio y veras que esta bien.
Esta volteada para utilizar el metodo de la plancha. 
si entra tambien te pongo la normal.
 Espero te valga.


----------



## blasidalen

o.k. gracias,la voi a imprimir.

estaria bien tener al mismo tamaño la cara de los componentes ,no se si lo tines por ahi gracias y un saludo


----------



## Quercus

No la tengo porque es la misma, la unica diferencia es que los transistores y las resistencias de potenca estan mas juntas y los fusible esta un poco mas adentro, nadamas, el resto es original.Y cuando pongas la normal y la reducida una junto a la otra lo veras.


----------



## Nandre

hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y lei el tema muy interesante del amplificador les comento que tengo un amplificador solidyne de 720w reales osea 360w en 4ohms x canal y resulta q*ue* en la fuente tiene un transformador de 50v + 50v 16A y 2 condensadores de 11.000uf x 75v medio tarde la posteada disculpen espero q*ue* le sirva de ayuda


----------



## LuigiDJ

Buenos dias

Una consulta respecto al transformador de este amplificador: si se quiere montar 2 modulos, pero se sabe que no se van a colocar cargas menores a 8 ohmios, como seria el transformador? 2 salidas de 50 voltios a que amperaje? 
No quiero sobredimensionar el transformador para situaciones que se que no las va a tener, la idea es tenerlo para 2 bafles de 15" 600W (eso dice la hoja de datos), pero rara vez a maxima potencia.

Gracias


----------



## Quercus

Si no me equivoco  son 400w en stereo a 8 ohmios : 400/0.65=615w, pon  uno de 700w  2x50v y 2x7 A. Tienes margen de sobra  para  el consumo extra de previo,  protector de altavoces, vumetro , que aunque consumen poco es pereferible pasarse un poco que no llegar.
  De todas formas deberías echarle un vistazo a esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola nuevamente. Tengo una pregunta: el transistor BC556 no lo encontre, lo reemplaze por un A893, (su disposicion de paticas es distinta, lo tome en cuenta) estara bien? Los BF469 y 470 tampoco, los reemplaze por MJE340 y 350, creo que serviran. Ya nada mas me falta perforar el disipador de aluminio para los transistores de potencia y los drivers. Nada mas mañana me compro la broca para el taladro y me pongo en la tarea, mientras tanto, les dejo una foto de como va avanzando mi construccion.
Me ofrecen un transformador de 50-50 Vac y dicen que maneja 10 amperios, estara bien para este? Es un toroidal "hechizo", tendria mas o menos 18 cms de diametro exterior, y su altura era como de 10-11 cms.
La otra opcion es un transfomador que tengo por aqui pero que hay que reembobinar, su nucleo mide 3.6 x 6 cms, y de altura es 9.5 cms, servira?

Gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola LuigiDJ, si el trafo tiene en su secundario alambre de minimo calibre 13 AWG te sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

reemplazos de bc556: 2sa970---2sa1049----2sa1136
del bf469: bf458---bf459---bf415--- bf417---2sc3424
del bf470: bf416---bf418---2sa1361---2sa1353
y por supuesto cuidado con las patas y con los que pongas a la salida, porque la verdad no es ta facil conseguirlos originales. comenta como te quedo y como suena cuando lo termines.

saludos


----------



## LuigiDJ

A postear resultados:
Bueno, lo puse a funcionar, suena muy bien! Ahora solo tiene 4 transistores de salida, pero ya le estoy consiguiendo los otros 2 (creo que solo lo voy a dejar con 6, para manejar 8 ohms). No le pude poner mucho volumen, son las 10:30 de la noche....
Este fin de semana vendra la prueba fuerte, mientras tanto, en el rato que lo puse a funcionar, no se calento mucho, sono bastante bueno, y no tenia ruido a la salida sin nada conectado (se metio un pequeño pitido cuando lo conecte directo a la salida del compu), creo que es porque aun no le he puesto el condensador de 150nF a la salida, y pregunto: no seria mejor colocar una resistencia en serie con un condensador? (10 ohms + 0.1uF ??)
La fuente es una que tenia por aqui guardada, da +/-63 voltios, tiene 16800uF por rama, y cada rama es rectificada independientemente (tiene 2 puentes rectificadores).
Ahora vendra la construccion del segundo canal, la fuente final, y la caja. Ire posteando cuando haya algun avance.
Oscar Monsalvo: bueno, como el transfomador ya esta armado, no puedo medir el alambre. Gracias de todas formas por el dato.
quercus10: no pude conseguir ninguno de los transistores que me recomendaste por el BC556, se quedo con el A893, que al parecer tiene parametros similares. Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

En hora buena, ya funciona. ¿Que transistores pusiste en la salida?
Saludos


----------



## dj-quijote

Cacho dijo:


> Hola Electro y Larry
> 
> Para saber cuánto cuesta armarlo hay una procedimiento buenísimo e infalible:
> 
> 1) Entrar a este tema y leerlo entero (siempre es bueno).
> 2) Elegir la casa de electrónica que te guste más, la que te quede más cerca, o simplemente al azar.
> 3) Buscar todos los componentes y anotar sus precios (con sólo anotar los más caros ya se tiene una buena idea).
> 4) Sumar todo (esto se puede hacer a mano, con una calculadora o con la de Windows nomás).
> 5) Asombrarse por lo barato o por lo caro. En caso de ser lo primero, pasar a 6. Si se da lo segundo, repetir desde el punto 2, pero eligiendo otra casa.
> 6) Levantar el c*lo de la silla e ir a comprar los componentes. Si tienen entrega a domicilio y hay un teléfono a mano ni siquiera es necesario moverse.
> 7) A armarlo.
> 8) Postear resultados.
> 
> Saludos


 


dj-quijote; osea es lo logico no??? parece q*UE* algunos quieren todo hecho jejeje saludos.


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola quercus10, bueno, le puse transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943, ya tiene 3 por lado. Este fin de semana lo estuve probando, y de verdad que suena bastante bien, y fuerte! Solo estuvo conectado a un parlante de 15 pulgadas, y lo movio sin problemas.
Dejo una foto de como va.
Quisiera hacer el chasis con los disipadores a los lados, para no colocar ventiladores, opiniones?

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve bien!!!

Una observación: ¿Tu disipador no tiene aletas? Tenés que ponerlo arriba del chasis para hacerte una buena carne asada!!!

Ya en serio, puedes adaptarle aletas hechas con lamina de aluminio de unos 2 mm, atornilladas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola Tacatomon y chacarock, no habia colocado una imagen de la parte posterior del disipador, aqui esta, tiene unas buenas aletas, la forma de aluminio la venden asi aca, mide 30 cms de largo, 10 cms de alto y las aletas miden 3 cms. Me hubiera gustado colocarle alguna que tuviera las aletas en forma vertical, y que cubrieran toda la superficie del aluminio, asi como coloca chacarock en su dibujo, pero no se consiguen 
La idea es que estas aletas queden del lado exterior del chasis que quiero inventarle, de tal forma que suelten el calor sin necesidad de un ventilador, solo por conveccion.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Así como está es una muy buena opción disipadora. Asegurate de que tenga un libre flujo de aire para que no encuentre sobrecalentamiento Y a disfrutar!!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Jackcer

La idea que plantea el compañero luigi esta plasmada en el diseño de este amplificador cuyo mecanismo de transferencia de calor de las regletas disipadoras es por conveccion natural


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola Jackcer, si, esa era mi idea, quedan elegantes los chasis de esa forma.
Bueno, ya hice el segundo canal, y lo ensaye este fin de semana, les adjunto una foto de como va.
Ahora tiene fuente SMPS, que saca +/-70 voltios, estable la regulacion. No la habia mencionado antes porque tenia unos detalles que no habia podido cuadrar, pero los encontre y ahora si regula sus voltajes. Aun tengo en prueba el transformador de ferrita, porque se calentaba, ahora no se calienta pero "zumba" cuando pongo tonos de prueba a los modulos y le subo el volumen. No se que pueda ser... alguna idea o sugerencia? Ya lo he probado con cargas de bombillos de 100 watios por cada salida, los voltajes no se caen.
Ya arme tambien el modulo de retardo y proteccion de dc, esta por aqui en un post de un amplificador de 100 watts, tambien de la revista silicon chip. Despues pongo imagen.

Saludos.


----------



## edwindj

Buenas tardes amigos, quisiera saber si puedo utilizar éstos transistores para armar la potencia ésta de 350W cualquier comentario por favor anuncienlo.

4-fp1016
4-fn1016

Son Darlington pero no encuentro el datasheet de ellos, si alguien lo encuentra por favor colóquelo, gracias de antemano.



LuigiDJ dijo:


> Hola Jackcer, si, esa era mi idea, quedan elegantes los chasis de esa forma.
> Bueno, ya hice el segundo canal, y lo ensaye este fin de semana, les adjunto una foto de como va.
> Ahora tiene fuente SMPS, que saca +/-70 voltios, estable la regulacion. No la habia mencionado antes porque tenia unos detalles que no habia podido cuadrar, pero los encontre y ahora si regula sus voltajes. Aun tengo en prueba el transformador de ferrita, porque se calentaba, ahora no se calienta pero "zumba" cuando pongo tonos de prueba a los modulos y le subo el volumen. No se que pueda ser... alguna idea o sugerencia? Ya lo he probado con cargas de bombillos de 100 watios por cada salida, los voltajes no se caen.
> Ya arme tambien el modulo de retardo y proteccion de dc, esta por aqui en un post de un amplificador de 100 watts, tambien de la revista silicon chip. Despues pongo imagen.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Saludos amigo Luigui los capacitores de 10 pf a 100v , 68pf a 250, 330pf a 100v y el de 150nf a 250v . no los consigo como hago primero los de 10pf, 330, los consegui pero a un voltaje de 50v. ya compre lo demas ya voy a empezar a armar te agradezco cualquier ayuda primo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

edwindj dijo:


> buenas trades amigos quisiera saber si puedo utilizar estos transistores para armar la potencia esta de 350w cualquier comentarion por favor anuncienlo.
> 
> 4-fp1016
> 4-fn1016
> 
> son darlin pero no encuentro el data de ellos si alguien lo encuentra por favor coloquelo gracias de antemano.


 
Edwin como te fue con los datas, consultaste los link que te mandé?


----------



## LuigiDJ

Buenos dias edwindj, bueno, los condensadores de 10pf y de 330pf si pueden ser de 50 voltios, el de 150nf a 250 voltios, pues lo puse de 100nf a 100 voltios, porque no lo encontre, y el de 68pf lo tengo de 50 voltios, no se si ese cambio es bueno o malo, toca medirle el voltaje en ese punto a ver si lo aguanta, o hacer un arreglo de paralelos o series.
Aun lo tengo sin chasis, el tuyo le vas a diseñar un chasis tu mismo o vas a ponerle unos de los que venden en el centro?
Si puedes, pon fotos de tu proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## alex cantillo

hola amigos foristas primero que nada buenas noches tengo dos  preguntas 
1/   por que las bases de los transistores de potencia van conectados entre la resistencia de 0.47ohmios  y la de 100 ohmios si debería ser entre la de 100 y el emisor del driver o estoy mal 
2/  la fuente que tengo es de 70 y 70 rectificada y filtrada con dos condensadores de 15.000 por 100v y un puente rectificador de 35A por 400v esta bien o necesito ponerle algo mas gracias de ante mano


----------



## LuigiDJ

@edwindj : hola edwin, espero que puedas nuevamente montar nuevamente tu amplificador con este diseño, que de verdad suena muy bien.

@alex cantillo : 1) todas las bases estan unidas entre si, y ellas a la union del emisor y la resistencia de 100 ohms. algunos decian que la resistencia de 100 ohms debia ser colocada entre el emisor y el punto donde se unen todas las resistencias de 0.47 ohm, ojala el autor nos pudiera explicar el por que de su diseño (o alguien de aqui del foro).
2) Tu fuente tiene 2 de 15000uF, o sea uno por cada lado de voltaje? Al parecer con esos valores debe funcionar. Yo le pondria un condensador de 0.1uF/100V por cada rama, y una resistencia de drenaje de unos 10000 ohms/2 W para descargar el respectivo condensador.

Saludos

Bueno, aqui coloco el circuito de retardo y proteccion de dc que construi, lo saque de otro de los temas de aqui.
Tiene su propia alimentacion y regulacion, y cada canal tiene su rele independiente, aunque ambos se activan o desactivan simultaneos. Estan al reves porque los tenia por ahi guardados y los recicle en este proyecto, y son mas grandes de los que especifica la lista.
El led verde indica funcionamiento normal, si se apaga es porque se activo la proteccion.
Aun estoy pensando como colocarlos en un chasis elegante, a lo que tenga mas, sigo posteando.

Saludos.


----------



## alex cantillo

Primero que nada gracias por responder amigo luigiDJ la verdad me as sacado de una duda que no me dejaba dormir 
lo otro es que mi fuente posee actualmente dos condensadores de 15000 por cada rama osea 15000 para el +v y 15000 para el -v mi pregunta es si es suficiente o debo colocar dos mas por estos condensadores son un verdadero problema haca donde vivo  agradesco sus respuestas amigo y gracias de antemano


----------



## LuigiDJ

Hola Alex, bueno, creo que con ese valor de condensador estaria bien para un canal, para un amplificador estereo deberias poner mas, pero si no se consiguen del mismo valor en faradios, puedes colocar de menos capacidad, haciendo paralelos,y vas sumando. Sus voltajes deben ser superiores a 70 voltios.
Te paso un esquema de la fuente recomendada por la revista de donde sale el plano de este amplificador, al parecer el esquema es para la version estereo.

Saludos


----------



## jhonson150

Hola amigos.
Me gustaria que alguien me explicara como hacer una inductancia de 30 microH.
ya que la necesito para hacer un amplificador de audio.
Saldos
gracias de ante mano


----------



## crimson

Hola jhonson150, podés bajar el Mini Ring Core Calculator, en la sección "Air Cores" ponés las dimensiones de la forma que pensás usar y el valor de la inductancia requerida y te dá las espiras. Te dejo el link:
http://www.dl5swb.de/html/mini_ring_core_calculator.htm
Saludos C


----------



## Cacho

jhonson150 dijo:


> Me gustaria que alguien me explicara como hacer una inductancia de 30 microH.
> ya que la necesito para hacer un amplificador de audio.


Visto que el ampli de este hilo lleva una de 6,8uH, supongo que estás preguntando por la bobina de otro amplificador...
¿Por qué no preguntás en el hilo que corresponde, mejor?


Saludos


----------



## jhonson150

Gracias crimson, te agradezco tu ayuda, ya con este programita que me recomendaste no tendré problemas en realizar otra inductancia con valores diferentes, justo lo que necesitaba.

Bueno en realidad pude haber preguntado de manera general para no generar cierta discontinuidad en el tema de este amplificador, o mejor aun por la de 6,8uH, lo que me interesaba era saber cómo hacer una inductancia de cualquier valor. 
Espero no haber causado  discordancia
Saludos


----------



## LuigiDJ

Bueno, este fin de semana me consegui la caja o chasis donde va a ir alojado mi amplificador, aqui les dejo unas fotos de como esta. Aun no he terminado de conectar todos los cables, pero con calma mañana creo que termino.
En el frente esta el encendido, y los dos controles de volumen (no tiene pre, ese viene desde el mixer), los dos modulos amplificadores, la fuente SMPS, y hacia la parte posterior esta el protector de DC para los parlantes, y los ventiladores.
Tiene dos transformadores auxiliares, de 15 Vac, uno para manejar el circuito protector y el otro para la fuente SMPS (no puedo usar el mismo porque no puedo mezclar la tierra de la fuente hacia el lado AC con la del lado DC).
Despues de conectar todo y hacer pruebas, pongo mas fotos.

Saludos


----------



## bra

lo he armado con una fuente retificada de +-60v los transistores de salida qe use son los 2sa1302 y 2sc3201 lo qe me pasas es lo siguiente: Realice la puesta en marcha dejando en 0vdc la salida y en 16mV las resistencias de .47ohm en trafo lo tengo conectado  en serie con una lamapara de 100w la cual despues de realizar toda la puesta en marcha se prende y asi se mantiene, no se que hacer :S desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

bra dijo:


> lo he armado con una fuente retificada de +-60v los transistores de salida qe use son los 2sa1302 y 2sc3201 lo qe me pasas es lo siguiente: Realice la puesta en marcha dejando en 0vdc la salida y en 16mV las resistencias de .47ohm en trafo lo tengo conectado  en serie con una lamapara de 100w la cual despues de realizar toda la puesta en marcha se prende y asi se mantiene, no se que hacer :S desde ya gracias


Comienza a revisar que no tengas algún transistor fuera de lugar o mal conectado


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

bra dijo:


> lo he armado con una fuente retificada de +-60v los transistores de salida qe use son los 2sa1302 y 2sc3201 lo qe me pasas es lo siguiente: Realice la puesta en marcha dejando en 0vdc la salida y en 16mV las resistencias de .47ohm en trafo lo tengo conectado  en serie con una lamapara de 100w la cual despues de realizar toda la puesta en marcha se prende y asi se mantiene, no se que hacer :S desde ya gracias



Como hiciste para hacer la puesta en marcha si el bombillo te enciende?, mide cuantos voltios tienes en las ramas de alimentacion con el bombillo encendido.


----------



## bra

revise todos los transistores y los veo bien conectados. Con el tema de la puesta en marcha lo hice poniendo en lugar del FUSE resistencias de 470 ohm 10W , la lampara prende y se apaga pudiendo tener los valores para su buen funcionamiento. Luego de hacer eso le pongo los FUSE y es cuando la lampara se prende y queda asi ahora posteo unas fotos

aca les dejo las fotos gracias por todo


----------



## bra

les comento que lo arreglo un amigo. Pasaba que tenia 2 Transistores de salida quemados.


----------



## palomo

Hola lusitoloco  (que buen nombre) este ampli ya fue armado por varios usuarios del foro, (imagino que ya leiste todo el tema   creo);  me incluyo en los que lo han armado con el diagrama original y cambiado unicamente los BF por los MJ, si mal no recuerdo ya colocaron un minitutorial de su calibracion, en todo caso te combiene leer este tema por si te queda alguna duda.

Saludos


----------



## richard_m

Que tal compañeros, tengo algunas cuestiones a ver si me pueden ayudar:

1 - No se si alguien lo armo con los MJL21193 y 94, por que yo lo arme  con esos y cuando lo conecto a un woofer de 12" y 250 W RMS, como si le  faltara potencia.
2 - La fuente da +- 68 V y 10 A.
3 - Cuando subo mas el voumen, el parlante se mueve pero casi no se percibe el sonido de bajo.
4 - Al tener ya rato funcionando calienta y demasiado.
5 - El ajuste lo lleve a cabo como lo mencionan aqui en varios puntos.

Ojala puedan orientarme y ver que esta pasando, Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Con esos 68V estará drenando a 4 ohms unos 350W RMS contando las pérdidas. Lo que puede pasar es que el recinto acústico donde está alojado el altavoz no sea del adecuado. Es un buen amplificador.


----------



## richard_m

ok, tienes razon tacatomon ya lo probe como mencionas y ahora si el sonido sale a relucir, le cargue con dos bafles de 200 w c/u y combinados a 4 Ohm y los mueve perfecto, de hecho hasta le quedan cortos , entonces el problema viene del otro bafle hay que checarlo a ver por que esta pasando eso , te agradesco tu respuesta, saludos.


----------



## david2009

hola gente se puede usar estos transistores? 
ya que pooseo

2-fp1016
2-fn1016

2-2sc5200
2-2sa1943


----------



## DOSMETROS

david2009 dijo:


> hola gente se puede usar estos transistores?
> ya que pooseo
> 
> 2-fp1016
> 2-fn1016
> 
> 2-2sc5200
> 2-2sa1943


 

fp1016 / fn1016 Par complementario dárlington que recuerdo los traian algunos Aiwa de 40 Watts en la salida 

2sc5200 / 2sa1943 

Par complementario 230 V - 15 Amp - 150 Watts recomendados para salidas de audio de 100 Watts

Saludos !


----------



## palomo

david2009 dijo:


> hola gente se puede usar estos transistores?
> 
> 2-2sc5200
> 2-2sa1943


 
Estos los puedes ocupar en la etapa de potencia, pero si nadamas tienes un par de cada uno no te recomiendo ocuparlos con este voltaje, oh al menos no ocuparlo a 4Ω minimo a 8Ω y sin exigirle mucho, con esto obtendrias algo asi como 100W, pero yo no me gastaria con este amplificador unicamente con el par que tienes, ya que este fue diseñado para dar 350w a 4Ω, para lo que tienes te recomiendo este es del mismo diseño (silicon-chips) es lo mismo solo que para dar 100W.

Saludos


----------



## david2009

ok presento el esquema que usas estos transistores y son 4 en total nunca a dije 2 . observar  y me dicen si son los mismos transistores que los fp1016 y fn1016


----------



## LuigiDJ

david2009 dijo:


> ok presento el esquema que usas estos transistores y son 4 en total nunca a dije 2 . observar  y me dicen si son los mismos transistores que los fp1016 y fn1016



No, no son los mismos transistores. El diagrama que presentas es de un amplificador con transistores MOSFET, y los transistores FP y FN 1016 son darlingtons bipolares, no se pueden intercambiar.

Saludos


----------



## luchinque

hola,nesecito su ayuda para los reemplazos :
-bd139 por mje 340
-bd139 y bd140 por bf469 y bf470
-mpsa92 por 2sa1084.........varia los pines
-tip41c y tip42c por mje15030 y mje15031
-2sc5200 y 2sa1943 por mjl21193 y mjl21194
que dicen los puedo remplazar, por que los pide el diagrama no los encuentro...
espero su ayuda..saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cacho

luchinque dijo:


> -bd139 por mje 340
> -bd139 y bd140 por bf469 y bf470
> -mpsa92 por 2sa1084.........varia los pines
> -tip41c y tip42c por mje15030 y mje15031
> -2sc5200 y 2sa1943 por mjl21193 y mjl21194



Bien... En líneas generales los modelos de la derecha reemplazan bastante bien a los de la izquierda de la lista, pero NO al revés.
En caso de tener dudas con alguno en particular, posteá los modelos y las características que te confundan (y si tenés el link al datasheet, ayuda bastante).

Saludos


----------



## LuigiDJ

luchinque dijo:


> hola,nesecito su ayuda para los reemplazos :
> -bd139 por mje 340
> -bd139 y bd140 por bf469 y bf470
> -mpsa92 por 2sa1084.........varia los pines
> -tip41c y tip42c por mje15030 y mje15031
> -2sc5200 y 2sa1943 por mjl21193 y mjl21194
> que dicen los puedo remplazar, por que los pide el diagrama no los encuentro...
> espero su ayuda..saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Saludos

Yo reemplace el bf469 y bf470 por mje340 y mje350, no creo que se pueda colocar el bd139/140 porque apenas son de 90 voltios, y los bf469/470 son de 250 voltios. Los demas que comentas de reemplazos, al parecer funcionan, pero si es mejor tener las hojas de datos para comparar caracteristicas maximas, en google salen facilito 

Luigi


----------



## luchinque

Hola,amigo Cacho mi duda es acerca de los reemplazos,primero puedo remplazar los bf469 y 470 por unos 2sd669a y 2sb649a que son de 180v, segundo el mje340 por un 2sd669a, tercero son los a1084 por mpsa92 que es de 300v y ultimo ud. cree que me sirvan los tip 41c y 42c en remplazo de los mje15030 y 15031 o que otro transistor puedo usar ya que esos mje y bf no los consigo...

saludos


----------



## jocatodj

hola que tala migos de foros de electronica, bueno mi pequeño aporte a este amplificador y bueno al foro en si es esta paguina donde pueden encontar reemplazos tanto de transistores  como integrados, y tambien un diseño de pcb wizard pero para un uso mas bajo con solo 6 transistores, 2sc1302 y su complemento.
JOCATOFULL.

http://www.reparacionlcd.com/equivalencias.php


----------



## monkeythypoon

hola a todos, tengo unas dudas que me gustaria que me ayudaran a resolverlas:

1- los diodos 1N4936 que estan conectados en los transistores finales se pueden remplazar por 2N4007
2- el reostato o resistencia ajustable de 200 ohms la de bias se puede usar una de 300 ohms sin problemas para ajustar
3- el condensador de 150nf de la salida se puede remplazar por uno de 100nf con el mismo voltaje


----------



## Quercus

monkeythypoon dijo:


> 2- el reostato o resistencia ajustable de 200 ohms la de bias se puede usar una de 300 ohms sin problemas para ajustar



   Creo que te referías a cambiar la ajustable de 200H por ajustable de 300H, si es así, si  la puedes cambiar perfectamente,  al ir en serie, el ajuste queda  dentro de lo que necesita el amplificador, sobre todo si es multivuelta como esta, en la que es fácil un ajuste fino.  En cuanto al condensador, haz caso a panda.
  Saludos


----------



## patriciodj

diodos les puse los fr107


----------



## Quercus

monkeythypoon dijo:


> los diodos 1N4936 que estan conectados en los transistores finales se pueden remplazar por 2N4007



Reemplazos del 1N4936 =  FR104, UF4004...07, BYX92


----------



## patriciodj

hola a todos; alguien tiene idea de como se llama la lamina aislante gris para los transistores?
pasa que en las casas de electronica no me venden estos aislantes,
y donde se puede conseguir.
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

patriciodj dijo:


> hola a todos; alguien tiene idea de como se llama la lamina aislante gris para los transistores?
> pasa que en las casas de electronica no me venden estos aislantes,
> y donde se puede conseguir.
> gracias



Mica aislante para transistores

También debes colocar los "Niples" aisladores para los tornillos


----------



## patriciodj

gracias Fogonazo pero no me refiero a la mica transparente, lei en algun lado que no me acuerdo que esta se compra en algunas libreriasVer el archivo adjunto 23365


----------



## Fogonazo

Esos son son aislantes "Sil-Pad" (Nombre Real)

Pero en un local de electrónica pueden darle cualquier denominación, por ejemplo "Gomitas aislantes", "Cositos grises para aislar", Etc


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, tengo unas dudas:
-Leei que para este ampli. la fuente recomendada para la version ESTEREO seria esta:
Ver el archivo adjunto 2478 funcionara???
-El trafo entonces debe tener 100v (50+50) con 12A, para version MONO o ESTEREO? es para 120vca de entrada porque lei que con entrada de 120v, necesita 12A+12A, osea 24A por ampli estereo?
-En el mensaje #74 dice que usaron transistores diferentes, pero solo dice que pusieron Los transistores  2sc5200 y 2sa1943, pero no cual es el remplazo de cual y si con estos aun se obtienen los 350wrms???
-La bobina se hace en un nucleo de aire de 1.3cm, pero con alambre de 1mm, entonces ¿que calibre es?

Espero me puedan responder, SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cacho

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo unas dudas:
> -Leei que para este ampli. la fuente recomendada para la version ESTEREO seria esta:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 2478 funcionara???


Sí, claro, ¿por qué no lo haría?


Mastodonte Man dijo:


> -El trafo entonces debe tener 100v (50+50) con 12A, para version MONO o ESTEREO? es para 120vca de entrada porque lei que con entrada de 120v, necesita 12A+12A, osea 24A por ampli estereo?


¿Qué potencia entregará entonces el trafo? (hacé la cuenta, que no la voy a hacer yo).
Con ese dato ya podrás saber si hablamos de una fuente para la versión estéreo o mono.
Y así sea para una entrada de 120V o de 1359164083V, el secundario tiene que ser igual (en tensiones y correintes), sólo va a cambiar la corriente que vas a tener en el primario.


Mastodonte Man dijo:


> -En el mensaje #74 dice que usaron transistores diferentes, pero solo dice que pusieron Los transistores  2sc5200 y 2sa1943, pero no cual es el remplazo de cual y si con estos aun se obtienen los 350wrms???


Esos transistores se usaron en reemplazo de... ¿cuáles? ¿Leíste el datasheet de los 4? (los origianles y los reemplazos).
Apenas contestes esas dos preguntillas te darás cuenta solito de todo lo que necesitás 


Mastodonte Man dijo:


> -La bobina se hace en un nucleo de aire de 1.3cm, pero con alambre de 1mm, entonces ¿que calibre es?


Es de 1mm. Si lo querés en AWG te vas a una tabla de conversiones y te fijás. AWG=Sistema yanqui, poco práctico, basado en pulgadas y usado por ellos y no muchos países más, aunque es como el cáncer, que no se termina de erradicar fácilmente y no se le encuentra la cura. En el otro sistema te dan el diámetro en mm (o la sección en mm²) y sansdeacabó.


Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Qué potencia entregará entonces el trafo? (hacé la cuenta, que no la voy a hacer yo).
> Con ese dato ya podrás saber si hablamos de una fuente para la versión estéreo o mono.
> Y así sea para una entrada de 120V o de 1359164083V, el secundario tiene que ser igual (en tensiones y correintes), sólo va a cambiar la corriente que vas a tener en el primario.



OK cacho, mis formulas dicen que si quiero un trafo de 100vca (50+50) para version estereo necesitaria entonces 100v a 12A, ESTO DE 12A para la version estereo esta bien???
Si es asi, entonces necesitaria un trafo de una potencia de 1200watts de potencia, estoy bien??? solo con que me afirmen esto yo ya abria sacar los demas calculos de carrete, vueltas, etc,etc,etc
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cacho

Ahora nos vamos entendiendo...

Entonces planteás un trafo que entrega 1200W para alimentar 2x350W (efectivos). Podés leerte el tema de Fogonazo sobre fuentes para equipos de audio, o asumir que te alcanza sin hacer cálculos.
La regla general dice que el mínimo de los mínimos que vas a necesitar de potencia en la fuente es igual a la potencia efectiva del ampli (hablo de mínimos, ojo).
Un cálculo por exceso dice que vas a necesitar la potencia de pico multiplicada por 1,6 (eso es la estimación de máxima que podés hacer). Entre esas dos cifras andan bien los trafos y cuanto más te acerques a la segunda, que es una monstruosidad de grande, más tranquilo va a trabajar (eso se ve en una mejor regulación bajo carga y menor temperatura).

Con 1200W de salida tenés suficiente para darle de comer sin problemas a tu ampli.

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos con respecto al amplificador posteado por zeuspower, tengo una pequeña duda con la entrada de audio, la entrada positiva + se que viene de la señal positiva y la entrada - se refiere a la tierra de señal de audio???? gracias de antemano por su ayuda

Ver el archivo adjunto 2468


----------



## crimson

Hola moonwalker, es así, fijate que hay una resistencia de 10 ohm entre la masa del amplificador y la de entrada de audio. Esto es así para "cortar" probables loops de masa. Saludos C


----------



## djalex

hola a todos  acabo de  armar  este amplificador   y   segun yo  ya cheque  todo,   todos los componentes estan en su posicion   y ala hora de  conectar el amplificador  con un foco en serie  el foco es de 50w  el foco se ilumina   bastante y despues de unos segundos baja  la intencidad  apenas y se pone rojo el filamento   pero   hoooooo  sorpresa paresiera que el amplificador    estubiera apagado  los transistores  de potencia  ni siquiera  se entibian   en la salida de  la bocina no   hay ningun tipo de voltage si toco con el dedo q4  se escucha un ruido ala salida de la bocina.  mmmmm  si alguien me pudiera alludar a resolber  el problema se los agradeseria  le sustitui los  2sa1084 por los  2n5401 y los bf  por los mje 350  y 340  por  su atencion gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

djalex dijo:


> hola a todos  acabo de  armar  este amplificador   y   segun yo  ya cheque  todo,   todos los componentes estan en su posicion   y ala hora de  conectar el amplificador  con un foco en serie  el foco es de 50w  el foco se ilumina   bastante y despues de unos segundos baja  la intencidad  apenas y se pone rojo el filamento.....


Eso es correcto.


> pero   hoooooo  sorpresa paresiera que el amplificador    estubiera apagado  los transistores  de potencia  ni siquiera  se entibian....


Eso también es correcto


> .... en la salida de  la bocina no   hay ningun tipo de voltage...


Sigue siendo correcto


> si toco con el dedo q4  se escucha un ruido ala salida de la bocina.  mmmmm


Y también es correcto


> si alguien me pudiera alludar a resolber  el problema se los agradeseria  le sustitui los  2sa1084 por los  2n5401 y los bf  por los mje 350  y 340  por  su atencion gracias.


¿ Cual problema ?

Léete esto "Completo"
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## djalex

mmm el  problema es que  no suena jejeje aunque  voy  a volverlo a ajustar  como   esta    en el  tutorial. gracias por su  atencion señor fogonazo


----------



## moonwalker

Hola a todos comunidad de electrónicos… con respecto al amplificador posteado por Zeus power amplificador de 350w, por cuestión de espacio, tuve que conectar  los transistores de salida por fuera (con un cableado),  ya que los transistores de salida que tengo son  4 2sc3858 y 4 2sa1494 y éstos son muy anchos. Los drivers Q8 Q9 mas el transistor Q7 que originalmente se ven conectados al disipador principal de los transistores de salida, los conectaré con un disipador aparte,  ya que éstos irán montados  propiamente en el PCB pero mi pregunta es: de que tamaño seria más o menos el disipador que se usaría para refrigerar  Q8, Q9 Y Q7?....ahora bien deseo armar este amplificador estéreo y mi interrogante es que si puedo usar dentro de un mismo gabinete dos transformadores para conseguir dos fuentes  independientes para cada etapa?  O mejor un solo transformador para las dos etapas?? Gracias por su ayuda de antemano.  Cordial saludos.


----------



## palomo

moonwalker dijo:


> Los drivers Q8 Q9 mas el transistor Q7 que originalmente se ven conectados al disipador principal de los transistores de salida, los conectaré con un disipador aparte.


 
Moonwalker en este punto vas ha dar por tierra todo tu trabajo, el transistor Q7 debe ir en el disipador de los transistoresde salida ya que este corrieje el bias, lo pones por otro lado y tendras en pocos minutos la muerte de los transistores, los transistores que nombras seme hacen mucha galleta para este ampli con los 2sc5200 y complementario andan joya, si los quieres poner con 3 por rama ya esta perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

gracias palomo por tu pronta respuesta... bueno cuando dices que si pongo el transistor Q7 que corrige el Bias por otro lado, a que te refieres??' entonces me recomiendas que use el 5200 y el 1943 en vez del c3858  y complemento? no podría obtener más potencia con estos últimos ??? disculpa hermano mis preguntas son un tanto novatas pero me gustaria que me sacaras de esa laguna mental....


----------



## LuigiDJ

moonwalker dijo:


> gracias palomo por tu pronta respuesta... bueno cuando dices que si pongo el transistor Q7 que corrige el Bias por otro lado, a que te refieres??' entonces me recomiendas que use el 5200 y el 1943 en vez del c3858  y complemento? no podría obtener más potencia con estos últimos ??? disculpa hermano mis preguntas son un tanto novatas pero me gustaria que me sacaras de esa laguna mental....




El transistor Q7 debe ir en el mismo disipador junto a los transistores de potencia, la idea es que "sense" la temperatura del disipador, que es generada por los transistores de potencia, y asi les corrige la polarizacion. Si lo pones por otro lado, no podria estar a la temperatura de los transistores de potencia, y estos terminarian calentandose tanto que reventarian.
Los C3858 son de mayor potencia, pero en este caso, no harias nada colocandolos, porque necesitarias modificar el circuito, y en ese caso es mejor usar otro esquema. El pcb esta diseñado para colocar los C5200 y A1943 y que queden todos colocados en el disipador.
Respecto a colocar un transformador comun o dos independientes, cualquiera de las dos opciones funciona, ya toca es averiguar cual de las dos opciones es mas economica.
Suerte en el proyecto, esperamos fotos cuando lo termines 

Luigi


----------



## moonwalker

ok gracias luigi por tu respuesta. soy de Caracas pero en estos dias tengo que viajar a Barranquilla para buscar dos transformadores que tengo allá. aqui en esta ciudad como cuesta conseguir un  transformador... ahora bien, yo he implementado la tarjeta que llaman zener o ladelec y usando tanto 1943 y 5200 como a veces uso c3858 y su complemento y no he modificado nada del esquema electrónico, entonces, a que se debe que en este tipo de amplificador tendría que hacerle algunos cambios?? .... con respecto a la PCB, tienes razon, este PCB está diseñado para este tipo de transistores... gracias hermanito por el dato de la temperatura de Q7... espero tu respuesta...


----------



## palomo

A lo que luigi se refiere con la modificacion es que tendras que diseñar el PCB para que los transistores quedaran montados sobre el PCB, no cambia en nada si los montas fuera de este cablendolos, otra seria en modificar el circuito para ocupar ese transistor logrando mayor potencia y asi exprimir esos transistores ya que asi como esta el circuito se desperdicia lo que pueden entregar, respecto a lo de los tranformadores puedes usar 2 uno para cada canal solo que cada uno debe tener punto medio y minimo de 6A, si quieres usar dos sin punto medio tambien se puede solo que aqui tendras que tener cuidado que los dos sean identicos y ponerlos en serie para tomar un punto medio, solo tendra que checar el sentido del enrrollamiento de los dos para poder conectarlos.

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola palomo muchas gracias por tu ayuda, bueno me gustaria usar los 2sc3858 y 2sa1494 para obtener mas potencia, sabiendo que el cambio principal es el PCB, cual otro cambio en el esquema electrónico se le podría hacer para "exprimir" esos transistores asi como dices ??? gracias de antemano por tu respuesta


----------



## palomo

moonwalker dijo:


> hola palomo muchas gracias por tu ayuda, bueno me gustaria usar los 2sc3858 y 2sa1494 para obtener mas potencia, sabiendo que el cambio principal es el PCB, cual otro cambio en el esquema electrónico se le podría hacer para "exprimir" esos transistores asi como dices ??? gracias de antemano por tu respuesta


 

Eso ya lo tendrias que hacer tu, no es mala onda pero hacer un cambio como el que pides significa rediseñar todo el circuito, hacer calculos y saber donde se deben hacer esos cambios y para obtener mas potencia lo mejor es armar otro circuito, un candidato muy bueno seria el peavey 1200 (esta en el foro) muy buenos 600w por canal, si mal no recuerdo en el foro hay un circuito igual de siliconchip donde se basan en el mismo circuito con los cambios pertinentes para obtener algo asi como 500w, solo que ojo nadie lo ha armado todavia asi que no puedo darte una referencia de el. 

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

gracias palomo, entonces me dices que trabaje con la peavey1200... muy buena idea.. es esta??? te adjunto la imagen abajo..gracias hermano por tu sugerencia


----------



## palomo

Asi es solo que ahi indican un pequeño error que tuvo Oscar al diseñar el PCB, con solo voltear el diodo queda correcto asi que solo queda ver cual posicion es. 

Suerte y comenta en el pots del peavey tus experiencias


----------



## Delphos

Hola a todo el foro, Les comemto que ya arme el amplificador posteado en este foro por zeuz...,calibre el offset, quedo en 17 mv. calibre el bias de acuerdo a lo recomendado por Fogonazo , quedando en 14 mv, aprox 29 ma., los ajustes los hice con la lampara en serie, funciono a la primera y se escucha bien, el problema que tengo es que calienta demasiado al grado de no poder tocar el disipador, no se si hay algo malo en el ampli o  el disipador que estoy usando esta demasiado chico (mide 26 cm. de largo con 3 aletas de 3.5 cm de ancho), si alguien me puede orientar, se los agradeceria mucho.

mil gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese disipador serviría a duras penas para 100 Watts , probá con un buen cooler en un extremo a ver si mejora .

saludos !


----------



## guille2

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola a todo el foro, Les comemto que ya arme el amplificador posteado en este foro por zeuz...,calibre el offset, quedo en 17 mv. calibre el bias de acuerdo a lo recomendado por Fogonazo , quedando en 14 mv, aprox 29 ma., los ajustes los hice con la lampara en serie, funciono a la primera y se escucha bien, el problema que tengo es que calienta demasiado al grado de no poder tocar el disipador, no se si hay algo malo en el ampli o  el disipador que estoy usando esta demasiado chico (mide 26 cm. de largo con 3 aletas de 3.5 cm de ancho), si alguien me puede orientar, se los agradeceria mucho.
> 
> mil gracias.



 Hola que buen ampli que te armaste. Felicitaciones
  Agrégale un cooler. No creo que sea algo preocupante ya que pudiste ajustar bien el bias y el Offset. No te guíes tanto por tus dedos fíjate que a los 50º ya no se puede tocar el disipador y no es tanta temperatura.
  Trata de medirlo con un instrumento a lo mejor no esta tan caliente.
  Suerte


----------



## SERGIOD

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese disipador serviría a duras penas para 100 Watts , probá con un buen cooler en un extremo a ver si mejora .
> 
> saludos !



Que sea mas gramde el disipador y com dicen por ahi mejor que sobre a que falte, 
PD. ponle dos ventiladores


----------



## Delphos

Muchas gracias a dos metros, guille y sergio, voy a ver si puedo conseguir otro disipador mas robusto y si no, pondre el cooler como me lo recomiendan. mil Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Cacho

¿Y leyendo?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/

Saludos


----------



## Delphos

Muchas gracias por el enlace Cacho, claro que voy a leer tu aporte ya que me interesa mucho el aprender de estos temas, solo soy un aficionado a la electronica y estos aportes que hacen ustedes son una excelente oportunidad para los que como yo, nos gusta aprender de los grandes.
Mil gracias y saludos.


----------



## Cacho

De nada y gracias por tus palabras, pero si andás buscando grandes... Mirá a algunos otros más que a mí 


Saludos


----------



## Delphos

Hola, saludos a todos los amigos del foro, les comento que ya cambie el disipador de temperatura por uno mas grande y trabaja perfecto el amplificador, calienta normal, no distorciona y se escucha potente.
El trafo lo embobine con la ayuda de el foro calculo de transformadores de este mismo sitio y la etapa de rectificacion y el voltaje esta hecho de acuerdo a lo recomendado en este foro.
Bien, ahora a trabajar por el segundo modulo, el protector de parlantes y el gabinete, cuando lo tenga terminado subo fotos.
Agradesco  a los masters de este gran sitio.
Subi un video a you tube con la prueba de audio de este ampli, anexo el enlace por si lo quieren ver, al parecer no infrinjo ninguna norma.




Saludos.


----------



## djdrako

amigos del foro queria *H*a*C*e*R*les una pegunta.... ????

en el esquema de los capa*C*itores e*S*tan 50 vol*TS*.. y salen 75 o 70 si le pon*G*o un tran*S*formador directo de 70 vol*TS* y no le pongo los capa*C*itores seria lo mismo ????

a*H* y otra cosa tengo un tran*S*formador de 45 0 45 si yo uno me da 90 y si lo pongo en un doblador de ten*S*ion me daria 90 0 90 ??? o noooo... bueno respondame esa duda plis......


----------



## palomo

djdrako dijo:


> amigos del foro queria *H*a*C*e*R*les una pegunta.... ????
> 
> en el esquema de los capa*C*itores e*S*tan 50 vol*TS*.. y salen 75 o 70 si le pon*G*o un tran*S*formador directo de 70 vol*TS* y no le pongo los capa*C*itores seria lo mismo ????


 
Luego del filtrado tendras +-75Vcc y de lo otro si puedes solo que tendras un sumbido peor que panal de abejas, los filtros sirven para filtrar el riple y otras cositas que tienes despues del transformador.




djdrako dijo:


> a*H* y otra cosa tengo un tran*S*formador de 45 0 45 si yo uno me da 90 y si lo pongo en un doblador de ten*S*ion me daria 90 0 90 ??? o noooo... bueno respondame esa duda plis......


 

 No es mala fe pero a esto solo te digo, "investiga" para que aprendas un poco, solo te digo que un doblador de tencion para un amplificador de esta potencia no es para nada factible cuando lo ayas investigado sabras el porque


----------



## djwash

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola, saludos a todos los amigos del foro, les comento que ya cambie el disipador de temperatura por uno mas grande.....
> 
> Saludos.



Si me permites hacer una recomendacion.

Primero que nada te quedo muy prolijo te felicito.

Segundo, agregaste un disipador mas grande pero no lo estas aprovechando de manera correcta ya que el angulo de aluminio donde se apoyan los transistores sige soportando a ojo menos de 100W. Te recomiendo que cambies el angulo de aluminio, o mejor aun, poner los transistores verticalmente, ya que el PCB lo permite, mejoraras considerablemente disipación. Quizas no te des cuenta, pero si lo tienes a maxima potencia en verano puede terminar en desastre...



Saludos


----------



## Delphos

Hola djwash, muchas gracias por el comentario, y tienes razon me quedo la duda del angulo de aluminio,  seguire tu recomendacion y creo que lo mejor es ubicar los transisitores de forma vertical y directamente al disipador.
NUevamente gracias.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Cacho

Esos ángulos no son una mala idea, pero tienen que estar bien dimensionados.

Pensá en el ángulo como una sección de manguera de goma (de esas blanditas, marrones y de latex de laboratorio, bien elástica) conectada a dos caños por los que circulará agua a presión.
El caño de entrada representa a los transistores y es de mayor diámetro que el de salida.

Viene un golpe de presión (un pico de calor generado por los transistores) y la manguera elástica se hincha (se calienta el ángulo). La manguera se va a seguir hinchando mientras no baje la presión de entrada o tenga alguna manera de salir el agua.

Traducido a los transistores, el ángulo se va a calentar mientras le pasa el calor al disipador (claro que distribuye le calor en el ángulo también). Lo necesario entonces es que el ángulo pueda manejar la cantidad de calor que genera la salida y que su temperatura no difiera mucho de la del disipador. Si eso pasa, es que algo no está bien en el sistema.

En fin, lo que antes era calor desde los transistores al disipador, ahora es transistor->ángulo->disipador, y cada transferencia térmica suma un poco de resistencia (no existe la transferencia perfecta, pregúntenle a la señorita Eugenia Termodinámica). 

Va a ir un poco más caliente, pero el montaje se hace mucho más simple. El único problema sería que la manguerita reventara y ahí sí que se va todo al diablo y se lleva a los transistores de salida con ella .
Por eso, a más calor generado, más espesor de la L de aluminio y más cuidado en la unión térmica con el disipador.
Hay formas de caclular todo eso, pero no son simples para nada, lo más práctico es medir temperaturas y si alguna se empieza a disparar, algo anda mal.

Saludos


----------



## djwash

Muy buen ejemplo, excelente explicacion.

Yo eliminaria el angulo, pero es mas bien por costumbre, aca en San juan cuando vemos las noticias de Bs As que dicen "Ola de calor 38º!!!" tenemos en ese momento 42º, que loco no?


----------



## Delphos

Hola. Totalmente de acuerdo con djwash, Ejemplo y explicacion de cacho  excelentes.
El montaje del disipador lo hice tomando como referencia el prototipo original del cual anexo foto, en la cual, el montaje de los transisitores es  en forma horizontal y tambien sobre una ceja del disipador similar al angulo que coloque con la unica diferencia de que es una sola pieza.
Voy a observar el comportamiento en cuanto a temperatura y si no es muy critico, tal ves con un cooler, en caso contrario quitare el angulo y montare los transisitores directo al disipador.
Muchas gracias  a cacho y a djwash  por los comentarios.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Delphos

Hola foro, continuando con la construccion de la segunda pcb de este amplificador para construir la version estereo, pues ya tenemos lista la 2a. pcb, y el protector de parlantes, estoy construyendo el inductor de salida,realize el calculo con ayuda de la pagina pronine, para obtener los 6.8 microhenrios marcados en el diagrama,  y me arrojo como resultado 32 espiras con nucleo de aire, al realizarlo y medirlo con el inductometro me dio como resultado 17 microhenrios, le fui disminuyendo las espiras hasta obtener entre 7 y 8 microhenrios, y me quedo con solo 8 espiras,  que me sugieren, dejar el numero de espiras que arroja el calculo o dejo las espiras con las que me da el valor medido con el inductometro??

Gracias y saludos cordiales desde Mexico.



Perdon, omiti comentar que estoy hablando del amplificador de 350w rms de Silicon Chip.


----------



## Quercus

Es imposible que con nucleo de aire, de 7/8 uH con 8 espiras. 

El inductometro que usas, no es que no mida bien, es que con seguridad no sirve. Intenta conseguir uno bueno o construye alguno de los que andan por el foro, no tengo el enlace, pero si lo buscas lo encuentras, yo hice uno y la precisión es muy alta. Mientras tanto deja las vueltas que te dice el calculador, es lo mejor y mas aproximado.
  Saludos


----------



## Delphos

Ok. Quercus10, verificare lo del inductometro ya que lo acabo de adquirir y supuestamente esta nuevo, por lo pronto seguire tu recomendacion y mantendre las vueltas que me da el calculador.
Gracias.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## malesi

Aquí zeuspower te dice como se hace la bobina https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/#post35412

Saludos


----------



## luisitoloco22

DJ-LeMoN dijo:


> Junto a Francisco, analizamos los transistores, y cambiamos algunos, por conveniencia economica y de facilidad de encontrarlos en el mercado Argentino en general, una modificacion importante fue la de agregar dos MJE350 para poder producir una caida de tension hacia el transistor BC556 el cual anteriormente se llamaba, 2SA1084, la verdad que creemos que con estos transistores, y esta modificacion el amplificador va andar de maravillas, eso nos dicen nuestros calculos, el simulador de Fran, y el mio los cuales son 2 simuladores diferentes, yo uso el Proteus, y dice que todo anda bien.
> No se preocupen que el circuito original no tenia nada MALO, solo que por cuestiones de comercio es recomendable usar esos transistores, ademas de que por un punto economico, luego cabe destacar esta modificacion, porque si uno consulta los DataSheets, de los transistores, los originales 2SA1084 no habia problema (pero no hay), pero los BC que son los unicos que nos quedan semejantes, solo soportan una tension de 50V lo cual no nos sirve, por lo tanto esos 2 MJE350 ayudan a que todo ande bien, el amplificador va a largar la misma potencia, sus valores de distorcion y capacidades van a ser iguales, asi que tranquilos, si no confian en esto usen el original, pero bueno al momento de enchufar veremos que ocurre .
> Respecto a el filtro de Fuente, Fran esta diseñando uno un poco mas efectivo, no quiere decir que el que este en la pagina, el cual es para un amplificador MONO (Uno solo) no sirva, pero el que esta diseñando Fran ayuda a la distorcion o Ripple, para que suene mejor aun el amplificador.
> El circuito al recibir esta modificacion con los MJE350, el PCB queda Invalidado, ya ke es un cambio considerable, y la verdad es que yo haciendo PCB soy muy malo, me gustaria que el Posteador Original, si no le molesta que diseñe el PCB, con el software que utilizo el cual es muy bueno, y si quiere que vuelva a dibujar el circuito igual al mio pero con aspecto mas Bonito .
> Respecto al transformador nuestros calculos con Fran dieron que en su version estereo... es decir un transformador para alimentar 2 amplificador debe ser:
> 
> ENTRADA:
> 220V - 50Hz
> SALIDA:
> + - 50V - 16A Por RAMA    ---> 100Volts Con Toma Central 16A Por Rama
> 
> Corregi la tension, es un transformador de 100Volts con toma central y tiene 10A por rama, de esa manera el transformador va andar perfecto y cubre totalmente las necesidades del amplificador.
> Explico porque se necesitan, +-50V en el transformador si el equipo consume +-70V es por lo que dice Fran mas abajo, se considera la tension REAL, de el transformador en carga (Conectado al amplificador) como, "EL VALOR NOMINAL (50V) POR RAIZ DE 2 (1.41)" lo cual si no me equivoco nos va a dar el Valor entre pico positivo y pico negativo... ya que los +-50V son Reales, cuando trabaja en carga los picos son de +70 y -70, eso da la formula, que cuando uno RECTIFICA con los diodos, estos toman los valores maximos y minimos, los cuales vemos como +70 y -70 continuos, que luego son filtrados para eliminar el ripple (Zumbido) y luego finalmente a nuestro amplificador de audio.
> Si quieren mas información al respecto investiguen, ya que hay mucha información de eso, pero deben usar un transformador con secundario +-50V de 16A por rama
> 
> P= V * I
> P= 50V * 16A
> P= 800W
> 
> 200W @ 8 Ohm; 350W @ 4 Ohm (MONOAURAL)
> 400W @ 8 Ohm; *700W* @ 4 Ohm *(ESTEREO)*
> 
> Alcanza y sobra
> 
> En cuanto Fran, termine el circuito de filtrado de fuente, yo voy a realizar el pedido de cotizacion, en el local de electronica donde compro habitualmente, para ver los precios y que hay y que no hay, gracias por su tiempo.





hola, estuve viendo el diagrama que subiste y me parece que tenes un valor de resistencia inadecuado, me refiero q r12 de 10k. creo que tiene que ser de 100 ohm, cualquier cosa corregime si estoy equivocado, gracias por el aporte


----------



## luisitoloco22

DJ-LeMoN dijo:


> Junto a Francisco, analizamos los transistores, y cambiamos algunos, por conveniencia economica y de facilidad de encontrarlos en el mercado Argentino en general, una modificacion importante fue la de agregar dos MJE350 para poder producir una caida de tension hacia el transistor BC556 el cual anteriormente se llamaba, 2SA1084, la verdad que creemos que con estos transistores, y esta modificacion el amplificador va andar de maravillas, eso nos dicen nuestros calculos, el simulador de Fran, y el mio los cuales son 2 simuladores diferentes, yo uso el Proteus, y dice que todo anda bien.
> No se preocupen que el circuito original no tenia nada MALO, solo que por cuestiones de comercio es recomendable usar esos transistores, ademas de que por un punto economico, luego cabe destacar esta modificacion, porque si uno consulta los DataSheets, de los transistores, los originales 2SA1084 no habia problema (pero no hay), pero los BC que son los unicos que nos quedan semejantes, solo soportan una tension de 50V lo cual no nos sirve, por lo tanto esos 2 MJE350 ayudan a que todo ande bien, el amplificador va a largar la misma potencia, sus valores de distorcion y capacidades van a ser iguales, asi que tranquilos, si no confian en esto usen el original, pero bueno al momento de enchufar veremos que ocurre .
> Respecto a el filtro de Fuente, Fran esta diseñando uno un poco mas efectivo, no quiere decir que el que este en la pagina, el cual es para un amplificador MONO (Uno solo) no sirva, pero el que esta diseñando Fran ayuda a la distorcion o Ripple, para que suene mejor aun el amplificador.
> El circuito al recibir esta modificacion con los MJE350, el PCB queda Invalidado, ya ke es un cambio considerable, y la verdad es que yo haciendo PCB soy muy malo, me gustaria que el Posteador Original, si no le molesta que diseñe el PCB, con el software que utilizo el cual es muy bueno, y si quiere que vuelva a dibujar el circuito igual al mio pero con aspecto mas Bonito .
> Respecto al transformador nuestros calculos con Fran dieron que en su version estereo... es decir un transformador para alimentar 2 amplificador debe ser:
> 
> ENTRADA:
> 220V - 50Hz
> SALIDA:
> + - 50V - 16A Por RAMA    ---> 100Volts Con Toma Central 16A Por Rama
> 
> Corregi la tension, es un transformador de 100Volts con toma central y tiene 10A por rama, de esa manera el transformador va andar perfecto y cubre totalmente las necesidades del amplificador.
> Explico porque se necesitan, +-50V en el transformador si el equipo consume +-70V es por lo que dice Fran mas abajo, se considera la tension REAL, de el transformador en carga (Conectado al amplificador) como, "EL VALOR NOMINAL (50V) POR RAIZ DE 2 (1.41)" lo cual si no me equivoco nos va a dar el Valor entre pico positivo y pico negativo... ya que los +-50V son Reales, cuando trabaja en carga los picos son de +70 y -70, eso da la formula, que cuando uno RECTIFICA con los diodos, estos toman los valores maximos y minimos, los cuales vemos como +70 y -70 continuos, que luego son filtrados para eliminar el ripple (Zumbido) y luego finalmente a nuestro amplificador de audio.
> Si quieren mas información al respecto investiguen, ya que hay mucha información de eso, pero deben usar un transformador con secundario +-50V de 16A por rama
> 
> P= V * I
> P= 50V * 16A
> P= 800W
> 
> 200W @ 8 Ohm; 350W @ 4 Ohm (MONOAURAL)
> 400W @ 8 Ohm; *700W* @ 4 Ohm *(ESTEREO)*
> 
> Alcanza y sobra
> 
> En cuanto Fran, termine el circuito de filtrado de fuente, yo voy a realizar el pedido de cotizacion, en el local de electronica donde compro habitualmente, para ver los precios y que hay y que no hay, gracias por su tiempo.




iran bien los transistores 2n5401 en vez de 2sa1084?


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, continuando con el armado de la version estereo de este amplificador, ya se armaron las 2 placas y se probaron ajustando el vias a 11 mv. con el procedimiento que indica Fogonazo, y trabaja muy bien, estubo funcionando por espacio de 2 horas, por curiosidad, inmediatamente despues de este tiempo de funcionamiento volvi a cortocircuitar la entrada y volvi a probar el voltaje de ajuste de vias, y medi un valor de 22 mv., al parecer con el incremento de temperatura en los transisitores de salida, aumento el voltaje de vias
No se si este comportamiento es normal, o tengo algun problema con el circuito, perdon por la pregunta pero soy novato en circuitos de amplificadores y me falta mucha experiencia.
Si alguien me puede orientar se lo voy a agradecer.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , el bias deberías regularlo en caliente 

EDITO : Podés probar de reemplazar la resistencia de 100 Ohms que va en serie con el potenciómetro del bias , por un termistor NTC de 100 Ohms , y si es demasiado (en caliente te va a bajar la corriente del Bias)  por una serie de un termistor de 50 Ohms NTC y una resistencia de 50 Ohms.

. . .  Probá , ahora no tengo ganas de sacar cuentas 

El termistor debería tocar el disipador.

Saludos !


----------



## Delphos

Ok Dosmetros, gracias por responder, una pregunta, el transistor T7 (BF340) es el que va montado en el disipador, se supone que cumple esta funcion de sensar la tempertura de la etapa de salida y a su ves  regula de acuerdo a la temperatura el vias?? o que funcion cumple este transisitor??

Gracias y saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si exactamente eso es lo que *trata de hacer* , hasta donde puede  , en realidad evita que se dispare la corriente del Bias , probá con los NTC que te dije que valen monedas.

Saludos !


----------



## Delphos

Ok Dos metros, agradesco enormemente tu ayuda, seguire tus consejos y te comentare los resultados, 
mil gracias.

Saludos cordiales.

Aunque me queda la duda si ese comportamiento del vias es normal....o hay un problema.


----------



## SERGIOD

ahí va el primer paso:


----------



## palomo

Y si pones unas fotos de tu montaje, tanto del lado de los componentes asi como del lado del cobre asi podriamos darnos una idea donde estas mal, y todos los datos posibles voltaje de alimentacion, a cuanto tienes calibrado el bias, ¿el offset lo calibraste? que tipo de transistores ocupaste etc con esto datos que nos proporciones ya podemos ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, pues aqui reportandome con noticias de este amplificador, ya termine la version estereo, se cambio el disipador de temperatura para esta version, se le agrego un protector de parlantes de construya su videorokola, se le agrego el control de encendido por alta temperatura de los ventiladores que subio neeomora en este mismo foro, solo se modifico una resisitencia,y el termistor se coloco en el disipador, junto a los transisitores.
en el video se puede observar cuando encienden y apagan los ventiladores por si solos.

Ya lo probamos con parlantes de 15" por unas 3 horas en una pequeña fiestecita a buen nivel de volumen y se desempeño satisfactoriamente.

Agradesco enormemente a todos los que, con sus aportes hicieron posible la realizacion de este proyecto (Zeuspower, Fogonazo,Ezavalla, cacho, dos metros, entre otros) ya que sin ellos simplemente hubiera sido imposible.
Anexo fotos de el mismo y un enlace a un video subido en youtube.

Ahora vamos por el amplificador ucd de el ingeniero eduardo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## kanixes

Buenas a Todos !!! Realmente Me Asombro de Cuanta Intelegincia Tenemos en Este Lugar 

Bien! Paso a Plantear mi Duda o Inquietud . . .

Estoy Pensando Armar este Amplificador Pero Me Tiene Intrigado La Etapa de Salida :/


Tengo Entendido que 

200W a 8 Ohm y 350W @ 4 Ohm 

La Pregunta! Si Conecto dos parlarntes de 4 seguira entregando 350W? y si no Afectaria su funcionamiento . . .


*Bueno Desde Ya Muchisimas Gracias! Y Sigan Asi Usando el Cerbro ...*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kanixes dijo:


> Tengo Entendido que
> 
> 200W a 8 Ohm y 350W @ 4 Ohm
> 
> La Pregunta! Si Conecto dos parlarntes de 4 seguira entregando 350W? y si no Afectaria su funcionamiento . . .


Si los conectás en *serie *el ampli solo podrá entregar 200W, si los ponés en *paralelo *el ampli podrá entregar GRANDES CANTIDADES DE HUMOOOO!!!!!


----------



## kanixes

Se Que Mi Pregunta Puedo sonar estupida !! 

Pero Mejor Preguntar Que Quemar Mi Bafle Peavey 

Creo que Mejor Diseñare una Potencia para cada Parlante 


*PD. Gracias Por La Respuesta *


----------



## Fogonazo

kanixes dijo:


> Se Que Mi Pregunta Puedo sonar estupida !!
> 
> Pero Mejor Preguntar Que Quemar Mi Bafle Peavey
> 
> Creo que Mejor Diseñare una Potencia para cada Parlante
> 
> 
> *PD. Gracias Por La Respuesta *



Lo que vas a quemar es el amplificador, 2 parlantes de *4 Ω en paralelo* te darán *2 Ω* de impedancia final, que es demasiado baja para ese amplificador.

¿ Por que hablas de 2 parlantes si el gabinete de la imagen tiene 4 ?


----------



## david2009

cual  transistor  de salida me conviene mas comprar  .. para este amplificador


----------



## Delphos

Hola David2009, te comento que yo utilize los transisitores: MJL3281 Y MJL1302, obteniendo buen desempeño del ampli, ojo con los transisitores falsificados porque dan mucho dolor de cabeza.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## djwash

david2009 dijo:


> cual  transistor  de salida me conviene mas comprar  .. para este amplificador



No es por decir que este ampli es malo ni mucho menos, pero no has pensado en un clase D? Es algo mas complicado pero no mucho, y vale armarlo lo que valen los transistores de una sola rama de este ampli, y puedes obtener la misma potencia y mas...


----------



## kanixes

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que vas a quemar es el amplificador, 2 parlantes de *4 Ω en paralelo* te darán *2 Ω* de impedancia final, que es demasiado baja para ese amplificador.
> 
> ¿ Por que hablas de 2 parlantes si el gabinete de la imagen tiene 4 ?



Resulta que tengo pensado hacer el ampli en modo stereo y conectarle dos Bocinas a Cada Salida del Amplificador . . . 

*PD. Te Comento que hoy tube tiempo de desarmar mi Bafle y note que los Parlantes de De mi Bafle son de 8 Ohm cada Uno . . . En este Caso Funcionaria Mi Idea de conectar dos Bocinas a la salida del Ampli ? ? ?*

Si Estoy En Error Podrian Asesorarme y decirme como lo Puedo Hacer ! 

*Gracias Son Geniales !!!*


----------



## Fogonazo

kanixes dijo:


> Resulta que tengo pensado hacer el ampli en modo stereo y conectarle dos Bocinas a Cada Salida del Amplificador . . .
> 
> *PD. Te Comento que hoy tube tiempo de desarmar mi Bafle y note que los Parlantes de De mi Bafle son de 8 Ohm cada Uno . . . En este Caso Funcionaria Mi Idea de conectar dos Bocinas a la salida del Ampli ? ? ?*
> 
> Si Estoy En Error Podrian Asesorarme y decirme como lo Puedo Hacer !
> 
> *Gracias Son Geniales !!!*



Si tu gabinete tiene 4 parlantes de 8 Ω puedes:

1) Conectarlos de a 2 en serie y ambas series en paralelo entre si. (1 amplificador en total)

2) Conectarlos de a 2 en paralelo y ocupar un amplificador para cada par de parlantes, (2 amplificadores en total).


----------



## kanixes

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si tu gabinete tiene 4 parlantes de 8 Ω puedes:
> 
> 1) Conectarlos de a 2 en serie y ambas series en paralelo entre si. (1 amplificador en total)
> 
> 2) Conectarlos de a 2 en paralelo y ocupar un amplificador para cada par de parlantes, (2 amplificadores en total).



*Muchisimas Gracias Fogonazo !!! Realmente Me Diste una Gran Leccion !!! *


----------



## kanixes

*Estimados Amigos !!!

No Abusando de Vuestra Amabilidad*

_Les Comento que en este Momento Estoy Insolando la PCB del Amplificador y Ya Con Los Componentes Para Armar El Circuito . . ._ 

Solo Me Quedan *2 Gran Interrogante*! En Relación al Transformador Para este Amplificador de 350W? 

Teniendo en cuenta que Vivo En Buenos Aires Argentina y Nuestra Tensión Eléctrica es de 220v 

*1 /* Mi Pregunta es Saber si la Fuente Propuesta Por *zeuspower* Es Suficiente para Sacarle el Maximo Probecho a este Amplificador ? 

*2 /* Como Puedo Mejorar El Filtrado Propuesto? o Este Funcionaria Bien ?


*Enlace del Tema * https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/




zeuspower dijo:


> Hola amigos..en vista de la acogida que ha tenido el amplificador, envio el pcb y las caracteristicas del transformador que se usa....
> 
> El transformador que se necesita es de 550 VA por canal o de 1100VA para version estereo...es decir de 110Vac o 220VAc a 50+50 Vac para convertirlo a 70+70 Vdc, con la etapa de rectificacion y filtrado., algo asi como: (por canal)
> 
> - Para 115 Vac se necesita un transformador de 12A+12A de secundario..
> - Para 220 Vac se necesitaria la mitad..de este 6A+6A por cada rama..
> 
> como el diseño esta de 220Vac. por eso los fusibles de 5A en cada rama.  (por canal)
> 
> Para la armada de la bobina..se hace asi...con 3 metros de alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1mm se enrollan 23.5 vueltas en un nucleo de plastico de 13mm de diametro, y asi se obtiene..


----------



## Fogonazo

kanixes dijo:


> ......Solo Me Quedan *2 Gran Interrogante*! En Relación al Transformador Para este Amplificador de 350W? ....



Lectura recomendada

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## kanixes

Les Cuento Que Estuve Haciendo la Tarea

Y Mis Cálculos Llegaron a Esta Conclucion

Les Pido Que Consideren mi Ignorancia Ya Que Soy Analista de Sistema la Electronica es Novedad Para mi :cabezon:

Bien Les Paso Mis Resultados!!

El Transformador que consegui para este Amplificador de 350RMS es:

Un Tranformador de +50 -50 a 7Amperios Esto me Da Una Potencia de 350 WATT



Explicación de la Formula Aplicada Para este Resultado . . .



Nucleo:  3.8 x 5= 19

Vueltas por Voltios:  42 / 19= 2.21

Vueltas para Devanado Primario: 220V X 2.21= 486.2 

Vueltas Para Devanado Secundario: 50V X 2.21= 110.5



Calibre de Los Alambre 

Calibre Devanado Primario

350W / 220V= 1.6A

Calibre Devanado Secundario

350W / 50V= 7A



Espero Haber Hecho Bien La Tarea


----------



## chacarock

tiro una bien fasil, jajaja,
si quiero ahorrar espacio, y como todos sabemos una gran potencia necesita un gran transformador, puedo poner varios dos o tres transformadores de menor voltaje al necesario en serie o es preferible poner un transformador tamaño fiat 600?

saludos


----------



## eleccortez

chacarock dijo:


> tiro una bien fasil, jajaja,
> si quiero ahorrar espacio, y como todos sabemos una gran potencia necesita un gran transformador, puedo poner varios dos o tres transformadores de menor voltaje al necesario en serie o es preferible poner un transformador tamaño fiat 600?
> 
> saludos



me parese que el espacio que querés ahorrar lo vas a llenar con transformadores chicos . es lo mismo


----------



## Fogonazo

eleccortez dijo:


> me parese que el espacio que querés ahorrar lo vas a llenar con transformadores chicos . es lo mismo



Yo creo que el volumen ocupado por transformadores chicos será mayor que emplear uno solo


----------



## Mastodonte Man

O mejor usa un fuente SMPS, pero para estas se necesita tener buenos conocimientos para que no falles en el intento

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## chacarock

si, pero tres o cuatro transformadores pequeños a lo mejor me permite usar un gabinete no tan alto, que al final muchas veces lo que condiciona la altura del gabinete es el transformador, !!creo!!  por eso les pedia su opinion, ya que las placas y los disipadores se pueden acomodar de manera horizontal, pero el trafo es un manojo de metal parecido a un cubo, igualmente era una duda que tenia sobre los trafos en serie, la mayoria de los gabinetes bienen siempre muy altos y por lo general queda ucho espacio vacio en su interior,

lo de las fuentes electronicas es un tema pendiente, aun tengo unas deudas con nuestros amigos mecanicos (transformadores)    saludos


----------



## victor6298

victor6298 dijo:


> no la corriente del secundario la calculas  con el voltaje de los extremos del secundario 350w / 110vol=3.18amp


al igual que las vueltas del devanado sec. debes tomar el voltaje de las dos ramas es decir 55+55 =110vol.


----------



## SATANCHIA6

Buenas tardes, arme el amplificador y me esta costando trabajo la calibración, en la salida al parlante tengo aprox, 1mA pero el bias trato de acomodarlo y se sube  drasticamente es decir cuando voy en 5.25v  en la resistencia de 470 (fusible), se lanza a 61v, y empieza un calentamiento en las mismas,quito la corriente enciendo y vuelvo a medir 61v ,no retiene el voltaje cuando es mayor que 3v en la pruebas que he hecho, la fuente que estoy utilizando es con transformador de 45 v, dandome 63v por rama, los amplificadores que estoy utilizando son 2sc5200 y complementario.


----------



## Fogonazo

SATANCHIA6 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, arme el amplificador y me esta costando trabajo la calibración, en la salida al parlante tengo aprox, 1mA pero el bias trato de acomodarlo y se sube  drasticamente es decir cuando voy en 5.25v  *en resistencia de 470* (fusible), se lanza a 61v, y empieza un calentamiento en las mismas,quito la corriente enciendo y vuelvo a medir 61v ,no retiene el voltaje cuando es mayor que 3v en la pruebas que he hecho, la fuente que estoy utilizando es con transformador de 45 v, dandome 63v por rama, los amplificadores que estoy utilizando son 2sc5200 y complementario.



¿ Cual resistencia de 470Ω  ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 2468​


----------



## SATANCHIA6

La que comento, *vlachocorrea*, para la calibración quitando los fusibles y poniendo en su lugar una resistencia de 470 ohms 10w (si pasara un voltaje de 47v, quedaría calibrado a 100mA) para calibrar el bias, lo único que reemplace fue   BF470 coloque MJE350, ya que no lo pude conseguir.


----------



## Fogonazo

Lee este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## SATANCHIA6

*Fogonazo* , enormente te doy las gracias, ya quedo la calibracion, el problema reside ahora en la potencia, tengo 14,000uf por rama y una alimentacion 63 v cd por cada una, pero lo escucho como de 200w, ya que tengo uno que arme, no he visto el consumo, solo tengo la anomalia de un transistor q*ue* se esta calentando de mas, crees que sea por el transformador la baja potencia que emite?


----------



## Fogonazo

Entre 200W y 350W no se aprecia gran diferencia a oído.

Un transformado de menor potencia a la requerida te entregará menor potencia, pero no creo que provoque calentamiento en un transistor. 

¿ Que transistor se te está calentando ?


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

Ese Transformador da la impresión de que es algo pequeño para la potencia que pretendes manejar.

Para estimar la potencia de un Amplificador, el oído no es un instrumento de medida muy apropiado.

Para aumentar el nivel de salida de ese Amplificador (Post #214) puedes intentar lo siguiente...

Cambia el valor de la Resistencia de 22KΩ que hay en la Base de T3 y pon una de 27KΩ, con esto se conseguirá aumentar la ganancia del Amplificador, con los mismos niveles de entrada se obtendrá más  nivel de salida.

Para hacer esto sería conveniente que dispusieras de un Generador de Audio y de un Osciloscopio, de esta forma se podría controlar el punto en el que el Amplificador empieza a Comprimir (Recortar).

Sal U2


----------



## SATANCHIA6

Gracias por su contestación, el calentamiento era por un beta alto ya lo cambie y se normalizo, la cuestion es la potencia aunque no tenia preamplificafor se escucha un poco menor al de 200w, eso me desconserta, ahora le conecte un pequeño preamplificador con un tda7xx, y ni asi note diferencia en el sonido, solo un calentamiento en el disipador mucho mayor..la bocinas en el cual lo probe son 8 ohms puse 2 paralelo para bajarlo a 4 son de un mini componentes LG


----------



## SATANCHIA6

Buenas noches creo, mi problema es el transformador, por todo lo demas perfecto, 0 ruidos o glitchs, solo la potencia me fallo esta vez espero conseguir un transformador o hacerlo y posteare los resultados
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Un amplificador clase AB de 350W consume unos 560W (Aproximadamente) a plena potencia, es esto lo que debe aportar el transformador.

Emplear un transformador de mucha menor capacidad de potencia *NO* es sano para el amplificador ya que la caída de tensión que se produce en el transformador ante el consumo puede sacar de la zona correcta de trabajo (tensión) a las etapas del amplificador y en ese caso puede aparecer un desastre.

Mira este tema que te orientará sobre la potencia que dispones en tu transformador.


----------



## SATANCHIA6

La cuestión es que la caida de tension es de 1.5v a plena potencia, lo alimento con 63 v y cae a 61.5v, por lo que deveria bajar la tension mucho mas, el fusible es de 5A, y supuestamente se usa cuando la la tension del suministro es de 220, yo estoy en México, con lo cual el amperaje deveria ser mayor y no truena el fusible, asi como no baja drasticamente la tension (me imagino que no deja por los capacitores), entonces se me hace raro.


----------



## zolej

Se ha aplicado una resistencia de 0,47 / 5W a la capa inferior.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés ser más específico ? De que se trata ? Por que ? Para que ?


----------



## zolej

DOSMETROS aclararía la pregunta.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para que, y por que se ha aplicado esa resistencia de 0,475W a la capa inferior ?


----------



## zolej

Hello.Longinch,  debido  a su tamaño pcb


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , para reducir tamaño de pcb


----------



## snipero

No sé si está información sirva de algo pero me comuniqué con la revista silicón chip Australia sobre los reemplazos, para que te respondan sobre un algún proyecto debes comprar algún producto asociado y es lo que yo hice así que me respondieron lo siguiente.



The recommended substitutes for BF469 and BF470 are 2SC4793 and 2SC1837
respectively - see page 38 of the July 2011 issue. However, note that
the pinout is reversed; ECB for the BF469 / 470 and BCE for the
replacements, so the transistors need to be placed in the opposite
orientation (or the tracks rerouted).

The recommended substitute for the 2SA1084 or 2SA970 is the KSA992. This
is a direct replacement with an identical pinout. The collector current
rating is 50mA vs 100mA, but that shouldn't be a problem in any audio
amplifier as the front-end current is rarely more than 20mA.

Kind regards

Silicon Chip Admin

SILICON CHIP


----------

